# TTC Chitchat, advice and Rants!



## Mrs Q

Hi everyone! Me and my husband decided to start trying for our first baby at Christmas 2011. I came off my contraceptive pill on 12th Nov after 8 years and very quickly resumed my usual mentrual cycle (30 day cycle). I'm always in time every month without doubt. 

So, I've been trying for 3 months now and nothing yet. I'm awaiting my AF which is due on Mon (13th) and I'm 100% sure I'm getting it lol i think im experiencing new symptoms and it turns out to be pmt :( What I want to know is has anyone tried the ovulation kits? I know I should be patient but it is frustrating when you want it to happen so badly !! I'm trying to keep our TTC quiet from friends/family as I think that would make me crazy if they kept asking etc.

Any one want to buddy up with me, give me advice on TTC or just let out steam I'm all ears ;-)


----------



## hihopes

Hi! I'm new to this site and looking for a ttc buddy.
I was on implanon birth control for the past 2 1/2 years. I had it removed on Dec 28th. I waited for AF to return to normal and we are ttc for the first time this month. 
I had two miscarriages 5 years ago and needed to heal emotionally before trying again. Now that we are trying again I'm becoming obsessed! :wacko:

I'm not using OPK right now but I probably will try that in the next few months. 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs Q

Hi hihopes! Let's buddy up :) I'm sorry about your MC 5 years ago :-( I can only say don't let the past affect your future and I'm sure you'll be fine this time. It's very exciting isn't it! I hope you get your menstrual cycle back on track soon ! Keep me updated on your journey :) 


Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Mrs Q,
My husband and I have been trying for going on 8 months now. Last month I tried the ovulation kits and according to it I actually ovulated 2 days later than I had believed. Unfortuniatly nothing came of it but I'm using the tests again this month. I don't believe its ever too any options. I totally understand how you feel...I'll be your buddy:) We can share the journey together!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey sweetie. I'd love to buddy up. We can share tips :) I'm going to try another month then if no luck after this next month i'm going to try the OPK. What stage are you in in your cycle now? I'm current on my period so have at least another two weeks before I can get down to the real baby making fun. 8 months of trying, i've only been trying 3 so far and I'm finding it frustrating. I hope our journies can get a positive at the end of them. Keep me updated xxx


----------



## hollsarena

This is our 8th month...so I guess it's really like 7.5 months but seems like forever. My period ended 8 days ago so I've got around a week before my fun starts! I just hate that I let it get me down. I want a baby more than I've ever wanted anything! It consumes my thoughts. I try to look at the good! So that's exciting that we are only a week apart:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Yes! It's consuming my thoughts and I know I should relax and let nature take its course but it's so hard and frustrating. I cry everytime I get my AF or a BFN and start to feel depressed until managing to shake myself off and think right, time for another go at it! I want it so bad too, I wanted to start TTC a year ago but things weren't ready then so even though I've been off my contraceptive pill only 3 months it feels longer. Lol. 

Yes we only a week apart then. My cycles tend to me 29/31 days 

Are you taking any vitimins? I'm just taking folic acid ATM. X


----------



## hollsarena

Trust me I understand! Then to top it off people tell me that you will concieve when you stop trying. Well how in the world do I stop trying? Try as I may I don't get it. I know I need to relax because the stress isn't good so I'm tryin to. Anyhow I'm just taking one a day prenatal. My cycle has been anywhere from 33-39 days. My average is 37 days. Which sucks because then its even longer till I have another chance! Oh well gotta keep our heads up!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Yes ...how the hell are we meant to 'stop trying to conceive' or stop thinking about it when it's natural to be thinking about it when you want it so badly and to get frustrated when it isn't going to plan etc. I keep reading too much things on the Internet too which send me crazy. I think those things mess with your mind that's why I joined this forum to talk to real girls TTC and real stories. My new positive mind set for next few cycles will be to not time our sex too much. I'm going to have plenty of sex throughout the entire month. Also ...live my life as normal as possible instead of thinking I'm pregnant each month and avoiding certain things like foods, alcohol, plans to go out or new activities! That two week wait does that to me. I must sound mad. 
How old are you and your partner? 
X


----------



## hollsarena

I totally agree with you! I was pretty good the first 6 months because I have heard the average couple takes 6 month to concieve. Then my husband tried to tell me that he hears women just "know" when they are pregnant. So last month I "just knew" I was pregnant. Of course it was all in my head but I thought that if I just "knew" that maybe I could will myself to be pregnant...hahaha and you think you sound mad...save that title for me! Anyhow I took it real rough for a day or two but now I've got my head up again. And besides if it takes longer than average that just makes us above average...right? lol. I am 26 and my husband is 29. How bout yourself?


----------



## Mrs Q

Hahahahaha I read that about some women that just know when they are pregnant! I'm sure that they must have magical powers to just know before the obvious missed AF because the symptoms are so alike to that of your pms. I have new symptoms one month and I convince myself I must be pregnant this time! I think the missed AF is probably the only sure symptom and sometimes that's just messing with you. Lol. You did well then to keep it cool for 6 months. I think it's time I chilled out a little. That's my hopeful mind set anyways but emotions get in the way lol. I'm 24 and my husband is 30. 
Awe sweetie if you ever get down just come rant it out on here, i sure will coz i know the few days prior to the witch i get Anxious and then the day the witch gets here i then sulk the next few days, get real down in the dumps! Most girls on here are in the same boat and we can all listen, reassure and help as much as we can. Ya not alone. X


----------



## hollsarena

I know thats why I love this! Its so nice to have others who understand! I mean I have a great support system but not everyone gets what I'm going through. Even my husband. Hes a wonderful man and I love him to death but he doesn't get all the emotions. He was a baby real bad too but hes got a much better attitude. He says our time will come...I say its past our time...lol. He has a daughter with another woman...she just turned 10 last week! I love her with all my heart but we only get her every other weekend:( Anyhow I think I tend to blame myself and worry about what may be wrong with me because hes got good sperm! I know thats so silly. Theres a great chance that nothing is wrong with either of us! I know some things in my head...but sometimes my heart doesn't seem to understand. I don't know maybe I'm just being silly...but I love that I can just tell you how I feel and know that you will understand:) Thanks buddy!


----------



## Mrs Q

My husband has the exact same attitude! He is extremely supportive, helps me see things outside my frustration or upset and reassures me our time will come and it will happen when it's meant to happen. I'm the impatient one, impulsive and the worrier lol! So its good thats hes more relaxed. I know he wants a baby so badly, I often shows me baby stuff online and always talks about our future including baby Q :) that's just makes me more excited though and impatient lol. Ahhhh :) 

Aw so you have a step daughter! I bet that's lovely. But still you want to experience that bond with your own baby, to carry and give birth. I think there's nothing more amazing and special then creating a baby with your partner. It's beautiful. 

There's nothing wrong with you! Don't point the blame because there's is no blame! I've noticed from this forum that many girl TTC are taking many months to do so. One lady I speak to is on her 25th month :( I read that sperm can change within 3 months, that's how long it takes to produce a completely new batch so if he has a change in his diet, lifestyle etc is takes 3 months to affect his soldiers so never just think because he's had a baby before it means it must be you! I really really think its a waiting game and theres the lucky ones and then there's the couples that have to go through all sorts to get there. Humans are one of the least fertile species and there's on a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle! That's not the greatest of chances lol. I know that when we get our BFP all this hard work will be forgotten and we will be over the moon with joy. 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I love reading your responces. Feels like something I would say (only written better than I could word it) Have you ever heard of the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)? Someone just told me about it. Its pretty simple but may be worth looking at if you haven't already. Yes I love my step daughter. I would, without a doubt give my life for her. It still crushes me everytime we have to take her back after the weekend. Even though I know I'll see her again in 2 weeks. You would think after doing this for 7 years it would get easier to take her back...but it never is. The thought of carrying my husbands child for 9 month is the most amazing thing ever! to feel your child coming to life inside you is very beautiful! I can't wait for the day I can experience that! I also can't wait for the day that I can tell my stepdaughter that she will be a big sister. She has been begging us since before we got married to give her a sibbling. I remember on our wedding day she said "so you and daddy are going to have a baby now right?" I told her "not yet" she responded with "well isn't that why people get married? To have a baby?" she was 7 then:) She just turned 10 last week and a few weeks before her birthday I asked her what she wanted. She told me the only thing she wanted for her birthday was a baby brother or sister. She didn't care if it was a boy or a girl though she said if she could pick she would rather a sister. She even said she would help change poopy diapers if we gave her a sibbling. Gotta love kids!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

That is sweet. I bet that fills your heart when she says things like that. You sound like a lovely and caring woman, you'll make a great mummy as you already do to your step daughter. I know we will get there because we have to eventually :) I feel like you really understand me, it's so nice reading your replies too. 

I've just checked out that SMEP ... It sounds like its a good plan, have you been trying this method? If no luck this month I will do that the following month. Gives me time to purchase those OPK! Can you get then from online cheaper or should I just buy from the store? 

Yes its the modt beautiful thing and i like you cannot wait to feel our baby inside me growing, depending on me. I feel like its the most amazingly special thing i can do to carry my husbands child. I can't stop imaging myself pregnant :-O crazy I know! But It makes me happy to imagine i'm carrying and I often daydream about having our baby in my arms. I got so much love for this child and he/she isn't even half created yet. 

Since buddying up with you I feel a lot more positive! I feel I can chat to you. I haven't really told many people as I don't want the constant attention ... I spoke to one friend who has 1 little boy and planning to TTC in may this year but she was lucky and after two irregular cycles coming off the pill her 3 rd cycle was back to normal and then she conceived! So she wouldn't understand about the frustration and never used and OPK or anything. Jammy git lol. 

I actually can't wait to have a big fat belly and wobble around heavily pregnant. I'm going to enjoy the whole 9 months! So many girls on FB that are expecting no2/3 are always moaning and it bugs me. Lol. 

Hope you have a great weekend hunni 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yes she does! She's such a good kid and will be the worlds best big sister! In fact she's here this weekend. I just can't get enough of her. I can't imagine having my own child that will be here all the time! Anyhow you are too sweet! I know you will be a great mom! Just the way you talk about having you baby I know it will be showered with love:) my hubby and I just started on the SMEP for this month! I had never heard of it before the other day! I'll let you know how it goes;) I also hear that it helps to orgasm when he does because the way your muscles spaz pulls his little swimmers in...lol. That's a good idea to check online for opk. Can't say I looked there. This is only our second month using them and I've just got them from the store but they can be a little pricey so it may be worth checking price differences!
Trust me...nothing you have said sounds crazy! I feel the exact same way! That's why I'm glad we found each other to have this journey with! I agree it makes it not as frustrating. I've told a few people about it but unless they have been there the dont totally understand and cant relate. It's nice to know I'm not alone. We will do this and if we help each other stay possitive that will only make things that much better! Well my hubby and lil girl are waiting on me to go to the store! Hope you are having a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey. Thanks for the kind words about me making a good mum :) that really made me smile. I just can't bloody wait!!! Lol. We will get there. It's a waiting game I guess. Aww hope your all having a lovely weekend together. I'm cooking dinner later for me and the hubby  Yeah I think I'll look at them online next month and see what the price comparisons are. If I see anything really good I'll get you the link! I'm just taking folic acid at the moment, are you taking any other supplements? I tried to look it up but different sites suggested different things lol. 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

We are having a great weekend! My stepdaughter is singing in church this morning! Then we are gonna celebrate her bday with the inlaws! What are ya makin for dinner?!?! I've been taking a prenatal but that's it. Someone told me to try Horlick but I had never heard of it before then. Haven't tried it but she says it worked for ther. That and "relaxing" which I seem to have a hard time mastering. The opks that I get are an off brand and they are $20 for 20 tests. Let me know if you find anything less expensive! Hope all is well:)


----------



## hollsarena

Hey haven't heard from you in two days. Everything ok?


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey sweetie. I'm sorry I haven't been on to reply. I've had 2 days of working away and had to go see my family Tuesday. Busy week. I'm back now though and have a easy end to the week. How are you? Did you have a good weekend? Thanks for the tips about Horlick and prenatal, I will look into this. 

I'm looking forward to baby making this month, Ive just finished my AF (Sunday/monday) and it was so unusual... Hardly bled and I was on and off. Very light but I'm putting it down to stress. If the next AF (if it comes eeeek) is the same i'm going to go to the doctors. Hope it's nothing to do with coming off my pill. 

How's your cycle? 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Good I'm glad to year you are ok! Things here are good. I'm a little confused though. I've now gotten a +opk 3 days in a row how does that happen? Anyhow...not much new here. I haven't tried horlick but someone sugested it to me. When I looked it up I found more info on it helping you sleep than anything...so I'm not sure. But the woman that told me is now expecting...so she may know a thing or two about hot to get a BFP:) How long have you been off the pill? I know when I came off my period isn't nearly as regular but I still bleed the same amount from month to month. Well that sounded gross and left a not so pretty visual so I'll let you go now:) Have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

I have no idea how those OPK work so I can't really advice you. Unless you have a lot of hormones that it's picking up? Horlick is a drink that's meant to help you sleep but who knows it could very well help the process. Hehe. 

I've been off the pill since November. I had 2 normal period, 3 day flow medium to light but the third period I just had was late and 5 days of on and off spotting, hardly anything. I've been worrying about it but I've made myself calm and trying not to worry. I'm going to see how next months AF turns out. Also I'm moving house in 4 weeks so I hope the stress won't effect baby making possibilities lol. 

So your ovulating, your 90% there then just to get those swimmers into your egg :) I really hope you get your BFP this month. I feel really good about march, I feel it will be a lucky month :) x


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah Last month was the first time I used the OPK and I got a + 2 days in a row. I hear thats possiable...but then I tested again just to see and I got another +. Maybe I'm handycap and can't read them but I'm pretty sure thats not the issue. The test line was def. darker than the control all 3 times...oh well guess more BD for me!!! So my hubby would kill me if he knew i "aired our dirty laundry" lol...but last night he couldn't cum:( We bd'ed tues and had no problems but last night he just couldn't finish:( Hes an a med for anxiety and since he has been on that he can't usually cum every day. I know theres still a good chance...especially because tonight should be fine...but it makes me a little sad.
Yeah stress can affect your cycle so try to stay calm! A lot of stress is positive too...so it doesn't have to be something negative to effect your stress level. Just be as prepaired as you can...start packing and getting ready early so you can be calmer when it comes close to the move date!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awww thanks sweetie. Yeah I'm going to make a start after the weekend. I know I have 4 weeks but like you say it avoids being rushed or stressed etc. Well on here nobody is judging or knows your hubby so it's ok to talk about it. Has he told his doctor about how the med affect his ejaculation occasionally? As long as he's still cumming most of the time it shouldnt taint any baby making chances you'll just have to do a few extra BD's to make sure. I have a the opposite problem lol my hubby has started to ejaculate quite quickly, he never did before and it started about 6 months ago. I told him the more he thinks abd worries about it the worse he makes it. I'm not bothered as we do plenty of other things so I can climax etc but this gets him down and then it puts him off sex. So I have a task getting him to do it! I'm very supportive to him but it's nice just to rant in here!! Lol 

Its stressful when we know we are getting close to ovulating and need our guys to jump on us lol I bet you sometimes worry his ejaculation problems might happen on the nights you don't want them too ! 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I think the mind is a powerful thing. Last night he had troubles again. I think it was all the pressure from not accomplishing the "task" the night before. But he was getting very frustrated. I finally stopped him and told him to relax and enjoy himself. Stop thinking and stressing and just have fun. I think he took my advice because it wasn't long after that we hit the jackpot:) lol. So you hubby doesn't wanna do it because he cums too fast? That just means that you do such a good job of turning him on then:) I know my secrets are safe here...but sometimes I still feel bad when they are about him. But there is a good group of ladies here! 

I'm glad you are getting started on packing this weekend! The last think you need is additional stress. Just start with things you know you won't need for the next month or more. I know lots of stuff you'll need but if you look around there is plenty that you can live without for awhile:) Good luck!!! Have a great weekend babe!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hahaha....yeah I suppose I must! It's not a problem for me, it just upsets me when he gets mad at himself sometimes. Men hey. Awww that's good then, your right the mind is a powerful thing and it can affect things. Your secrets are safe. And it's good to talk about these things as it helps us cope! Do you have your step daughter this weekend? Hope you have a lovely weekend too hunni. I'm here if ya need to chat at all :) 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

You are so sweet! I enjoy chatting with each other:) It does help to talk to others and to know its not smooth sailing for everyone. Not that I don't wish it was smooth sailing for you (and me) but it builds character:) I always say what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger! No we don't have my stepdaughter this weekend:( And we have her next weekend but I'm going out of town for a wedding so I won't get to see her. Makes me sad to miss a chance to spend time with her but it will be a good bonding experience for her and her daddy! I hope you have a GREAT weekend too! You gonna do something fun to go with the packing this weekend?


----------



## Mrs Q

Oh yeah I remember you saying you have her every other weekend. Shame you miss her company next weekend but like you say it will be lovely for daddy and daughter time. And u think it wound be good for you to get away, have some distraction from baby making. Have you got yourself a lovely new outfit? I plan on packing a few bits and pieces this weekend but leaving the clothes until a week before the move. I'm really excited about the new house and hoping it will also distract my mind a little from the fretting of baby making and getting that AF lol. Your right about what's doesn't break you makes you stronger but I think you don't truely appreciate that saying until you finally get there or reached the other side! Lol. I'm telling you march is going to be a good month for us. 

When is your AF due? I think mine should be around 16 march. 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Well my average cycle is 37 days but it ranges from 33 to 39. If its 37 days af will come march 11th. I have gotten a +opk 4 days in a row so I'm a bit confused:( yes it will be nice to get away for a bit...though only 3 days:( I didn't get a new outfit but I have this beautiful dress that I've only worn twice that I'm gonna wear so that's exciting! I'm glad you think march will be a good month! That makes me happy!!! I'm excited that you are so happy to move...sometime the stress can be overwhelming but it wounds like you are staying nice and calm!!! Yay:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hehe ...yeah I'm feeling positive about the move :) but that might change Lol. 4 days ?! I thought it was meant to be 2 :-S I'm confused too. Maybe you released 2 eggs a few days apart So that why there's the hormones. It's possible. I really have no idea how those kits work. Maybe start a thread on here and ask the other girls that use them :) oooo lovely I bet your looking forward to wearing that dress and getting dolled up! A girl loves to get dressed up now n then. Well im sending you double amounts of baby dust hopefully that AF won't arrive. 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Hahaha I just told my hubby what you said about twins. He said I'm gettin my balls chopped if we have twins. He said that would be double trouble...hahaha. No you are getting me all excited:) someone else told me that my egg is havin troubles dropping so that why the prolonged surge...I like your answer better. I am excited about getting all dolled up but I'm the photographer too so it will be double the fun!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

I love being in charge of the camera. I love taking pictures of people. Well you will have fun I know and your'll be the prettiest dressed photographer :) 

Hahaha I think my hubby would be in a state of shock for a few weeks if he thought there are 2 pooping crying babies coming for him lol 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Hahaha...you are too sweet:) yeah I use to want twins but that would be double the work and double the expence. I'd definatly welcome them if that is what happens but hubby says we'd be done then!


----------



## Mrs Q

Lol your man sounds like mine in so many ways. Hope your having lots of baby dancing this weekend. I am! Hehe have a great weekend xxx


----------



## hollsarena

I'm havering a nice weekend with lots of bd...hope you are having a great weekend too:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey sweetie! How are you? You looking forward to that wedding this weekend? 

I should be ovulating anytime now Eeeeek so I'm getting plenty of baby dancing in hehe. 
Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

I'm in my tww period:( But yes I am excited for the wedding...Excited to see family and have a mini vacation! Thats good you are working on you bd!!! How are things going with you other than that?


----------



## Mrs Q

I bet you are. I hope you have a lovely time  yes I'm really good thanks. I'm feeling happy and positive but I'm trying to act normal if there's such a thing when your TTC lol I'm trying to relax my mind and take the view that if this months not meant to be then I will not be too sad or angry with myself. The past months I've been overloading my head with thoughts and I think in going to go crazy. Lol. Im quite busy this week so good to focus on work and stuff. Ooo your in the 2ww :) time to Let nature takes its course ..... My fingers are crossed for you xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks! I had a pretty rough time last month. I had myself so convinced that I was pregnant that when I wasn't it was devistating. After that I told myself I can't do that. I mean I want it more than ever but I can't will myself to be pregnant...at least I haven't been successful so far with that...lol. I feel much more relaxed now...let's just hope I can manage to stay that way!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Your right. That's what I've been doing to willing myself and convincing myself. Well we've got eachother now  how are you today? Are you in america? 

Im a little drained today to be honest, me and the DH had words last night :-( as i was annoyed when he didnt feel like having sex so i tried to put across that its important this week as i should be ovulating! He then told me I'm "always making everything about baby making and that it's not about having sex!" Wtf. I was kinda annoyed at him because in one way it is all about making babies when we are TTC (how can it not be?) but i told him its like that if he thinks of it like that, why can't it just be a good sex session aswell !!! I reassured him that it's about the sex too. I then got angry and said do you not want to have a baby anymore, which he replied of course I do, I really want one! So this got me angry so I said then if you want a baby you got to put more effort into having sex on certain days which i might have to point out if you dont feel like Sex!!!! Rahhhhhhh

The whole thing made me feel a little crappy. I'm starting to wondering if i am making it all about having a baby! This morning he made up with me and we BD  but its still pissed me off and made me think he thinks I only want a baby with him :( 

I needed to off load this, sorry it's on you :( I hope your ok. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Its nice to have someone who understands:) Yes I'm in America...where are you? I'm so sorry about last night:( That sucks. I totally understand though. If he wants a baby too there are certian times hes gonna have to dtd! Like you said just because you need to do it certian times doesn't mean it can't be good sex...and it doesn't mean it has to be all about baby making. But if you want a baby you have to give and take some. Anyhow don't worry about ranting to me. I'm always here to listen...or should I say read. And chances are I'll take your side because we are in the same boat:) But I'm glad that you two made up this morning...in more ways than one! Do you think he understands what you were saying? It sounds like he was upset with you too...I hope he sees where you are coming from. Well just know that I'm always here if you need me! I'm glad we have each other!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Aw thx sweetie for your reply. I needed to rant it out. Yeah I must of upset him by going on about the times we needed to dtd which he felt pressured! I think we've sorted things out now. I think men just don't get it at all and when you think they do, they say something or act dumb to show they don't get it. Lol. I want to make it as fun as possible but lets face it we need to be realistic too and that's the point I was making to him about needing to BD because last time I told him the dates and left it to him to intiate sex he didn't or he forgot dates. I tried to encourage him to start the sex coz when I did he thinks it's all about making a baby and the dates we need to do it. GRR mind overload lol. 

I'm from the UK :) Thank u so much for listening. I'm going to try n get at least another 2 sessions out of him then give he a break haha. 

You ok xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

HAHAHA...2 sessions...lol. Nice! yeah I do the same thing...I tell my hubby ok we need to do it this day and this day and this day and take a break this day and then do it again this day...lol. Sometimes I've even not been feeling it and he will be like "don't you want a baby?" lol. I think he looks at it as an excuse to make sure he gets some...but sometimes it does become too much and we get stressed and have a hard time "performing" But thats not often. I forget if you said...how long have you been trying?


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwwe that's so sweet that he says that. That to me shows he wants to baby make and the sex is the bonus  you sound like a lucky lady. This is my 4th month now. I came off pill nov 12th I've had 3 true periods and now I'm heading towards the 4th lol well hopefully I'm not but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much or I'll just get too upset if it's not the month. I know you've been trying much longer so I must sound like such a whinger/moaner. I still think that march is going to be a good month, i feel positive more for you then myself but would be awesome if we both got our bpf together :) Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I haven't been trying that much longer than you. Don't even think you can't be upset or discouraged or feel a certian way because i've been trying longer. That doesn't matter...you can still talk to me about how you feel! I hate to say this but I don't know if March is my time:( Perhaps I'm telling myself that because I've gotten my hopes up before and I don't wanna do it again. Or perhaps because my husband is wanting a 2012 baby because of the tax credit...HAHAHA. Hes so practical. Knowing my luck it'll be born the beginning of January...but hey I'd be ok with that because that would mean I'll concieve in the next couple months!!! I am pretty lucky! My husband can be a pain in my butt but I wouldn't trade him for anything! I hope you are having a GREAT day!!! Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey!! How have you been? Your getting close to testing day aren't you!  eeeek I'm sending you baby dust! Any symptoms? 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks:) Actually yesterday I thought I started my period. I was really bumbed but handled it pretty well I thought. Well I was CRAZY light yesterday...infact it was just spotting and it was all brown so it was old blood. I'm usually light on my first day (but never that light) so I tried not to make too much of it. Well today is the same thing...I'm just barely spotting and its still brown. Usually my second and third day are my worst so now I'm starting to wonder. I feel like its a little too late for implatation bleeding and I FEEL like I'm on my period. I have cramps and my boobs hurt and I crave chocolate and I feel baloated (spelling?) however I know that early signs of pregnancy can also be similar to your period symptoms. I'm not sure what to make of it but I'm afraid its starting to get my hopes up:(


----------



## Mrs Q

It's not too early for implantation bleeding because your not due for your AF till the 11th are you? And implantation bleeding can occur 6-12 days after you conceive!!!! I think you can't test until your 3/4 days past implantation! I've heard implantation bleeding last 1-5 days but it's usually only a small amount, pinkish/brownish. I'd see how you go in the next day or 2 And if you don't come on properly do a test!!! If you've never had this before it sounds like a strong sign! My periods are always like that, extremely light, mixture of brownish redish flow that last 3/4 days and it's on n off. If yours are usually heavier then it sounds like it could be. Do Your boobs feel sore all over or just your nipples? Any constipation? That is a sign too. 

I think I'm approx 6 dpo and no symptoms whatsoever other then tiredness which I'm putting down to my huge exffort at the gym this week after taking 10 days off lol. And gases which is a little unusual but I'm not associating it to a pregnancy coz I always do that and get AF lol. I'm still feeling very happy, content and positive. Even if it's not my month im fairly relaxed about that outcome and my mind set is in a good place  

I'm sending you heaps of baby dust. Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Well according to my app I should start on the 11th but I got a +opk several days earlier so I was kinda expecting my period a little before the 11th. Not 100% sure though. I'm trying to not get my hopes up as I really feel like I'm on my period. My whole boobs hurt not just the nipple. They have been hurtting for like a week though. I'm so confused and trying to not get too excited even though I feel like there is that possibility...AHHHHH I hate the whole not knowing phase. Baby dust to you too babe!!! Maybe we will send enough baby dust that we will both be prego this month!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hmmmm ok well it might be the start of your AF :( but just wait and see a few more days, if this light spotting stops then I would test. If you ovulated sooner you can still have spotting during early pregnancy! Keep me updated! Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I want to think positivaly but I don't want to get my hopes up. I can handle it either way...even if it is AF...but don't leave me in limbo...thats not cool:(


----------



## Mrs Q

Oh I feel you!!! This happened to me last month, spotting and extremely light (lighter than my usual light) and only was on half a day then nothing till 2 days later and a little more spotting! It was my AF but I felt like it could of been implantation bleeding I tested bfn so just excepted it. See how you go. Hate limbo ... Sending hug x


----------



## hollsarena

You are so sweet! Thanks for the support:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey hows things going? X


----------



## hollsarena

Good and you?


----------



## Mrs Q

Yes! I'm good thanks hunni. I'm getting closer to the move now. Only 10 days till Move Day! Hehe. Not stressing yet. How was the wedding? Did you enjoy it? 

X


----------



## hollsarena

The wedding was beautiful!!! I had so much fun though it was all too short. Btw I'm pregnant:)


----------



## Mrs Q

OH MY GOD!!!!! I'm so happy for you. I told you to be positive! I told you I felt like this was a good month. Eeeeeek. I feel like jumping on a plane and coming to see you and giving you a huge HUG! I'm sooooooo happy for you. I bet DH is over the moon  have you told your step daughter yet? Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months. 

Any tips? Lol. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Your reaction just made my day!!! You are so sweet!!! Yes the hubby is really excited...hes been such a sweetie!!! No we haven't told his daughter yet...we are going to tell her after the first dr. appt which is the 29th. We are waiting because her mom got pregnant years ago and told her right away and she was all excited and then her mom lost the baby...she still talks about that baby and it was probably about 6 years ago:( Plus the way her mom is she may get really upset. We have a vacation planned with my stepdaughter in a few weeks and don't want her mom to stand in the way. So we are going to wait till we are a few hours from home to tell her so that her mom cant do anything about it if she does react negatively:) As far as tips...I used the SMEP. I had never used it until this last month...so I don't know if that had anything to do with it but perhaps it did:) How have you been doing?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

honestly I'm so happy for you. You've really made my day babe. 

Yes I see what your saying, best for you to tell her then and it will be lovely to have the great news to tell her at the beginning of your holiday/vacation. Her mum will just have to deal with it. I understand it's probably going to upset her but you have waited months for this and it's your moment. You best enjoy it all and be selfish hehe. 

Oooo will you keep me updated on your journey if your not too busy being pregnant hehe. 

Yeah I'm ok thank you. I'm approx 10/11 dpo. I've got a few symptoms but it could go either way to be honest. I'm not trying to make myself think too much or do too much symptom spotting incase it's all in my head LOL! The strangest symptom I have is thirst! The top of my breasts are hurting but that could be AF on its way and I'm tired, but that too could just be in my head lol. I'm sure it will be my turn soon  it will happen when it happens I guess! Ooo thx for the tip! I'll try SMEP next month. 

What were your TWW symptoms ? 

Really pleased for you x x


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah the month before I became pregnant I had myself convinced that I was pregnant. I was so devistated when I wasn't so I promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes up again. We kept trying but I tried to ignore anything I thought was a symptom because a lot of it was much like AF. Infact I had some spotting around the time I'd expect AF and I thought for sure it was her...but when it went away I tested:) As far as TWW symptoms (that I tried to ignore) The two main ones I had were my boobs hurt REALLY BAD. Not just the nipple but the whole boob. Also I noticed I was chewing a lot of gum. I later realized that was the "metalic" (spelling?) taste that people refer too. I didn't think much of eather one because I didn't want to get my hopes up. I also still had cramping and back pains that felt like AF but wern't. Now I get bouts of nasuea (spelling?) and my acid reflux is bad since I'm going off my meds. I still have the other symptoms I've mentioned...All around I feel kinda crappy but its the BEST CRAPPY feeling EVER!!! This baby is worth every bit of it! I'll keep my fx for you:) I will definatly keep you posted:) Other than my vacation I won't be too busy!!! In fact I enjoy talking about it because only a few people know other than B&B people:) You have to keep my posted too!!! I am rooting you get a BFP so we can go through this wonderful journey together!!! Lots of Baby dust to you:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey sorry about the delayed response. I was typing it then the website cut out last night about 6pm for several hours lol. 

How lovely reading your TWW symptoms before getting your BFP. So many women have different symptoms it's amazing how it reacts in each lady. I had a fantastic feeling for you this month. I knew something positive was going to come from march Hehe! I'd love to hear about your symptoms and how you are getting on through the different trimesters. Oh how wonderful would that be? The both of us going through the journey together!! But to be honest, I'm not sure this will happen. I'm not going to get sad if AF arrives this week, I'm just going to look onto next month with the same relaxed approach I took with this month :) I've tried not to symptom spot but it's very difficult when your boobs are heavy and sore to not think 'what it could mean!' Lol. I guess my time will be when it will be. I know that you understand so if I felt down or upset I could chat to you still :) I'm smiling when writing this because of your news. I couldn't have wanted it to happen more for any other person. 

We'll have to swop email addys so you can send me a pic of your bundle of joy when he/she arrives!! When do you go on vacation? X x


----------



## hollsarena

I know you told me this was my month...you weren't kidding:) I'm glad you have such a positive attitude no matter what happens. Thats SO IMPORTANT! I know its hard...trust me I went through it for awhile but keeping your head up is only going to make it eaiser on you and your body. Expect the worse and hope for the best!!! Yeah its easy to symptom spot but again all that does is get your hopes up if you arnt. I did that one month and promised myself I wouldn't do it again and bam the next month I was pregnant. People say to stop trying...I never did understand that but I did try to stop stressing. I know its hard but your body does need to relax or you will be too tence to accomplish anything. Please know that I'm ALWAYS here for you. Just because I'm pregnant doesn't mean I don't understand or can't relate or won't feel your pain. I just really hope you don't feel that way. I want to be there for you every step of the way both through the good and the bad! Just like you have been for me! You are such a sweetie. Are you on facebook? I leave for vacation on March 30th and come back April 8th. I'm sure I'll still be on B&b on my cell but I don't want to make any promises! Hang in there and keep your head up!!! You are a wonderful person and deserve nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Yeah I agree it's very important to take the stress or worry from your mind and body when doing this. I didn't believe it also at first and couldnt understand how to do this! But I feel so much better and happy inside and out this month from taking a more relaxed approach  so even if this month isnt meant to be my month, I'm going to continue to keep my new attitude to the baby making! Hehe. I think your right, expect your period to arrive like usual but keep the hope. Your so lovely. I knew it would be your month. Our first month of meeting and I sensed that it was going to be your month! 

Wow so not long before your vacation. Let me know how your appointment goes on 29th before you head off on your holidays  

Of course I would talk to you if I'm having a rough time as you can relate and understand me  I am extremely pleased for you and hope that meeting me on here helped ease your last journey of TTC hehe. I want to hear all about your pregnancy journey from time to time, gives me something to look forward to even more. 

X x x x


----------



## hollsarena

A relaxed approach will help you so much more!!! I know I'm so excited and ready for my vacation!!! only like 2.5 weeks YAY!!! Plus I'll be about 8 weeks then so I won't have to worry as much! Of course I'll let you know how my appointment goes...though they said they are just doing tests. I won't get an ultra sound till I come back from vacation. And when I do i'll let ya see the pics if ya want!!! (even if it is just a lil blob still...it'll be a cute blob:)) Yes talking to you does and has helped! I enjoy our convos and I think you seem like quite an amazing young lady! I will gladly tell you anything and everything you want to know about my pregnancy journal. In fact today I have discovered if I take a LONG time to eat I don't feel nearly as sick. Plus crackers help!!! Perhaps feeling sick is a good thing because it prevents me from eating too much! My hubby keeps reminding me that the baby needs to eat...lol. I tell him I won't starve myself or my child I just can't eat as much or as fast!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwwwwe he's looking out for you. I bet he was over the moon with excitement. That's one thing I truly can't wait for ... To tell my hubby :) has he become more protective of you? My friend said when she was pregnant she'd feel hungry, get some food then start eating it and struggle to it half and it happened all the time to her. Isn't it wonderful how our bodies change and react differently when pregnant. Oooo I'd love to see a piccie of your scan, how sweet of you. Thanks. Hehe. 

Awww thank you for your compliment  you are so nice. Yup I promise I will stay relaxed and upbeat. And knowing that your proof of patience and relaxed mentality it's even more encouraging for me to just go with it. Well I guess I'll know soon enough as I'm approx 11dpo (approx) at the moment. I think AF is coming !

Well how wonderful to have your vacation in your first trimester so you can relax and take your mind off everyone asking or suspecting lol. Are you keeping it a secret until 12weeks? 
Obviously your telling your step daughter and her mum will know. 

Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah hes pretty excited and being really sweet! I've got me a good man thats for sure!!! Yeah my hubby is worried that the baby isn't getting enough food. He keeps trying to get me to eat more and I tell him it makes me sick...he says "what about the baby" lol. I try to let him know I'm not going to starve myself or my child. I haven't set a date for the scan yet but it will be April 9th at the earliest. I hope your AF isn't coming:( I mean if it does than just try again next month and don't let yourself get down...but I really hope it doesn't come!!! Fxed for you! And Lots of baby dust!!! I have already told some close friends and close family...haven't told everyone yet but I'll probably wait till after 8 weeks. Don't think I can wait till 12...I'm hardly able to keep my mouth shut as it is. Well hope you have a great day! Think positive thoughts:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hahaha I bet! I would be the same .... Eager to tell the world  hehe. Awwwwe your husband sounds like a fantastic man and he is going to be a great dad, I can say that from all the great things you've told me about him. Haha well aslong as you fill up on fruit and veg and no choccies or sweets you should be fine! 9th of April.... Eeek that's not long! I'm so excited for you. You'll have to start baby shopping soon  

I've had the worst stitch (stabbing pains) on and off in my left side today :-( hopefully ill be ok lol I'm a sulker. Yes I know babe, I shall just look onto next month and be strong. 

I'll drop you a message in a few days and let you know how things are my end and I can catch up with you on your journey!

Have a great week x x x


----------



## hollsarena

You can't talk for a few days?!?!?! :(


----------



## Mrs Q

Oh no I'm still around here everyday just didn't wanna keep you everyday chatting. Lol x


----------



## hollsarena

you couldn't "keep me" I love to chat with you!!! And besides you need to keep me updated on yourself:) Lots and lots of baby dust to you:)


----------



## Mrs Q

OMG .... I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!!! 

Today in the UK is Mothers Day aswell, how wOnderful!!!!!! I was holding out to test just incase I was 'late' so this is 3 days past my due period. I wondered why I was so thirsty. Lol

Eeeeeek 

March was our month. 

Soooooooooooooo HAPPPPYYYYYYYYYY ! I can barely believe it. I keep looking at my test 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' 


Hehe x x x


----------



## hollsarena

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so excited:) YAY!!! Thanks I needed a pick me up...its only 10:24 here and already SUCH A BAD DAY. I'm so happy for you!!! So glad we get to share this special time together!!! AYY!!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Thank you! Hehe. I've already bought a pram HAHA I'm telling our close family on Wednesday too so that's exciting for us. I can't believe that we both got our BFP. We're good for one another :) 

Bad day?? Hope nothing too stressful? X


----------



## hollsarena

I had told my boss I was pregnant because I've not been feeling well and been running to the restroom a lot. I asked her to keep in quiet because I was not telling many people yet. She told the HR manager and her friend at work. Her friend told another friend who told someone else who told me. Kinda make me mad...but I got over that. Then today I find out that she made an ANOUNCEMENT in a MANAGEMENT meeting this morning about it. There were people from the whole region on the phone call so it isn't even just my office. now EVERYONE knows...I"M SO UPSET...but your good news made me happy so thanks:) Congrats again!!! YAY


----------



## Mrs Q

That's so disrespectful :-( I would be fuming too. How dare she blab YOUR news. Its not right. Well it's out there now hunni so just enjoy the attention and forget about them. This is your pregnancy and you want to enjoy every bit of it. 

So have you had sickness? I'm doing well so far no sickness just nauseous when hungry and conpletely exhausted lol! Oh and I can't stop peeing lol. 

I have a doctors appointment next Tuesday and don't have my midwife appointment untill I'm 9weeks :) 

Not long till your holiday! Are you excited? X


----------



## hollsarena

Its just frustrating because I told her that I wasn't telling people yet...ugh. Anyhow I have been feeling...kinda blah. I've been moody and emotional (to be expected) I've had to pee a lot, my boobs hurt REALLY bad...I have really bad gas and gas pains...all kinds of fun stuff but nothing major. I've felt quite nauseous but haven't thrown up...so thats nice. I can't believe you have an appointment next tuesday. I'm a little envyous...as I don't get to go to the dr. till the 29th. We told my step daughter this weekend:) We let her buy the baby its first gift. She wanted to get it this stuffed animal that the baby couldn't have right away and I was afraid she'd be upset if the baby couldn't use it right away so we convinced her to switch to recieving blankets!!! They are so cute and shes SO excited to be a big sister!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwwwe how sweet and lovely of her :) I bet she is super excited. Its going to be wonderful for her. What did her mum say? Hopefully she isn't too funny about it. Yeah I can totally see why your frustrated, it's very rude of her but it's done now. Yeah but my appointment is just a little check up (blood pressure, urine test etc) and to book in my appointment with my midwife which won't be till mid April. I'm super excited. It's just started to settle in!! Awwww my mood has been pretty cheery so far, but my boobs really hurt too and I'm suffering with back ache too :( lol. All worth it. X


----------



## hollsarena

I had bad back ache but it was only for less than a week. So hopefully yours goes away. however I'd rather take that than some of the problems I'm having. I just keep telling myself it could be WAY worse and it all worth it! I think part of my problem is that I was on meds for depression and for acid reflux. I've been weened off of them so that probably plays a big part in my stomach problems as well as my moodyness. As far as my stepdaughters mom is concerned we havn't told her. I've heard that we should but we don't have a good relationship with her and she has just been a huge pain in the butt lately so my husband decided he didn't want to give her something else to be upset about. I know she will find out sooner than later, but it really doesn't matter what she things or says. My step daughter is so excited about this baby I just really hope her mother doesn't try to take that away from her. That lil girl is going to be the BEST sister ever! She is so caring and protective of people she loves. She likes nothing more than to take care of people. She is going to be wrapped around that babys pinky just like her daddy and I are!!! Did you calculate when your due date would be?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwe I loved reading about your step daughter :) what a awesome little girl. Hopefully her mum will leave you alone to enjoy your pregnancy and not try to cause trouble. I'm sure your step daughter may tell her sooner than later and you will get a call from her but be prepared for it. I can't understand our some people can be. Grrrr. Well you will need to keep your midwife upto date on your feelings and emotions since coming off your meds. You don't want to suffer in silence If you feel like your slipping !
I downloaded a few apps for my iPhone and 2 are due date estimates and they say 20th November and other one says 21st November but Im sure midwife will give me more accurate date :) what about you? 

Omg I just can't sleep well either because of needing to get up to pee and I'm only 5 weeks gone. Lol. 

X x


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I know she will tell her mom...and thats fine. She will find out eventually, I just don't care to tell her...lol. I go to the Dr. on the 29th so I will have a lot to talk about with him!!! I toss and turn a lot at night too but I don't get up to pee much. I did for awhile but not anymore. I pee a lot more durring the day though. I don't know. Anyhow I have a headache today:( But I have decided it will be a great day so I'm not going to let it get me down!!! I'm so excited that we can go through this together!!! Yeah my due date according to LMP is November 9th...my birthday is November 8th!!! BEST BIRTHDAY GIFT EVER:) However I'm sure I'll get a better idea when I go to the dr as well!!! YAY


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwwwe that's awesome. We're due quite close! Hehe. Yeah let me know how your doctors appointment goes ;) it's great that we will have each other to chat about this too. Ahhh lucky you, no night time peeing! Drives me mad but then I think if my sweet pea (that's the size of him/her at the mo) and I don't mind hehe. Well let your step daughter tell her ! Hopefully she'll surprise you and be nice!!!! Lol. X x


----------



## hollsarena

If yours is the size of a sweet pea than you are due even closer to me! It should be the size of a sweet pea in the 6th week and thats where I am! I'll hit 7 weeks on friday and then it will be a blueberry. But thats cute though because my one friend calls my baby sweet pea:) Great minds think alike!!! I did wake up last night to pee but for the most part I don't have to pee bad enough when I wake up to make myself get out of bed...lol. Its funny because I can go hours with out having to pee but then I also have times where I'll pee and I kid you not 10 min later I have to pee again! I think thats crazy!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha that is crazy!!! I can't wait to the pee eases off a little in the second trimester. I'm so excited to get a bump too! I'm already using cocoa butter creams ready for my expanding tummy! Lol. Mmm I'm 5 weeks and 1 day ish (5wks and 2days in 4 hours as its 8.10pm here) so I'm heading into my 6th week. My baby app was what told me my baby is size of a sweet pea hehe I love reading up about pregnancy, my baby's development and what's going to happen next. I've ordered a few books of the net too so looking forward to reading them! Blueberry... Wow babies grow quick!! 
X


----------



## hollsarena

You sound so much like me!!! I have like 6 different aps and I LOVE THEM!!! My husband is like do you need so many and I tell him yes because they all have totally different information each day:) I can't wait for my bump yet...I mean I know its early so I shouldn't show for a while still but I'm so excited!!! I know just the other day it seems it was only the size of an apple seed!!! and in a month it will be a lime! This is just crazy to me! I can't wait for my ultra sound...I just wish I knew when it was! Do you have any appts yet? I'm so excited we are so close together!!! We may actually be even closer because I based mine off LMP and my cycles were long so i'm probably a few days off. How have you been feeling? My boobs hurt more than anything!!! SO PAINFUL I won't let my hubby even touch them. It almost hurts for him to even look at them...lol.


----------



## Mrs Q

Oooow my boobs are heavy, hurt around the sides and the nipples tingly but they aren't super painful. I can still shower and it doesn't make me cringe with agony or anything. Im guessing they may change again from mild to worse and back to mild as we go along lol. The main thing apart from constant need to pee is my tiredness. It's honestly knocked me off my feet. I needs naps haha lol not that I'm conplaining I love a little sleepy in the day!! Yeahhhh me too! I love reading those phone app things that tell you a day to day info on you and baby. I read my over n over haha! No I don't have any proper appointments at all yet other than a mini check up at doctors next Tuesday. I have no idea when my scan will be, probably not till i'm approx 12weeks. I wish I could have a scan now though to see my little bean. I worked mine out by just putting in the last day I started my period and the iPhone app set my due date for me etc. it's probably not 100%. Wow a lime!!! Eeeek so big quickly. You bought anything yet? X


----------



## hollsarena

See I have to have my back to the water when I shower. Either that or cover myself...its that bad. I think the tiredness gets better...I had that for awhile but its recently gotten better...not that I'm never tired don't get me wrong but I'm not nearly as bad as I was. Today during my lunch hour my friend and I went for a walk and that REALLY helped to keep me awake:) I feel AMAZING!!! Yeah I won't know when my U/S is until I go next thursday. I think it will be either the 9th or the 13th of April!!! No I haven't bought anything yet other than what my step daughter bought for the baby. We have picked out a lot of the major things we want. I was reading that a lot of people register as early as 12 weeks...but many people wait until they know the gender before they register. I want to buy EVERYTHING!!! But I know I should wait...at least a little while longer till I'm even farther along and an even less chance of something bad happening!


----------



## Mrs Q

Ouchie. That does sound uncomfortable :( I hope they settle soon for you. Register? What's this? Yeah I've been lOoking at lots of websites and in magazine at baby stuff but like you, want to wait a little longer. Already bought my pram :) it was in a half price sale till tuesday 20th so had to buy it! Got a really cool baby monitir too, it has a webcam so i can watch our little one whereever i'm at in my house if he/she is sleeping! That's nice for you, a lovely walk with a Friend. I read that exercising like a walk helps stop the tiredness. I'm going to try swimming next week but this week I'm moving house! Started today and hopefully done by tomorrow. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## hollsarena

Register is when you pick out what you want and the store keeps a record of it so people know what to buy you. What is a pram? Yeah my husband wants a monitor with the video so we can see the baby:) We haven't gotten one yet though. I hear swimming is GREAT for pregnant woman. It gets you exercise but doesn't put any extra strain or weight on your body!!! YAY:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Excellent! I love swimming. I'm going to do this next week. I have a swimming pool at my gym  a pram is a buggie/pushchair ! Hehe. Not sure what you call it. Well I'm officially in my new house. The move went well. Looking forward to decorating my babies nursery next. How are you feeling? Any further symptoms? X x


----------



## hollsarena

YAY thats good the move went well! Thats always stressful...even though its usually good stress, so I'm glad you survived! Oh we call those strollers here...but I think buggie is really cute:) I'm excited for you to go swimming that will be awesome! Your baby will thank you (well maybe not literally but you know what I mean!) When are you going to start decorating? I heard you should wait till after you have made it through the first trimester. We are going to find out the gender so after that I think we will decorate. I wanna do it in the second trimester so I'm not so huge and swollen that it isn't any fun. My best friend is going to come visit and help! She is so excited and already has tons of plans for the baby room!!! SO EXCITING. Yesterday I had a REALLY bad headache but other than that I've been doing quite well. I've been getting really random cravings but its always something different. How have you been feeling?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

How lovely of your friend. I bet that makes you so happy :) she sounds like a good Friend. Yeah I'm the same, wanting to leave it until second trimester, I'm going for neutral colours so it won't matter too much which ever sex we are having. But no doubt we'll add a few girly or boyish bits when we discover the gender. Awww a stroller, yeah I've heard that before. Lol isn't it strange how we gave different sayings/words for the same things. Hehe. I've had the odd headache but tried to sleep it off or drink water and forget about it. It's the constant need to pee that I'm still getting haha. I'm on ginger biscuits for my neaseous and it works too. I don't have it badly only when I'm hungry. Have you and your hubby thought of names yet? Ooo what have been your cravings? X x


----------



## hollsarena

Yes she is a GREAT friend. We have been friends since we were 5! She was my maid of honor in my wedding and I was hers! We live like 4 hours away so don't see each other as often as I'd like but we have a beautiful relationship:) I think its funny too. We speak the same language but some words are TOTALLY different! Yes we have thought of names (we started before we were even pregnant). Right now a boy will be Zane Milo and a girl will be Maci Lynn. Neither are set in stone yet but we both really like those names! Zane means a gift from God and Milo was the name of an old man I knew who passed away years ago. He was the most amazing man ever. Since the day he passed away I always said if I have a boy Milo will be his middle name...because if my son is half the man he was I will be the proudest mom! Maci I just think is really pretty. I have an aunt and uncle whos last name is Macy pronounced the same and they are WONDERFUL people!!! Then Lynn is both of my husbands parents middle name so I wanted to honor them with that:) What about you? You guys have any names yet? As for cravings...girl they have been all over the place its weird. Yesterday I had to have Chipotle...(not sure if you have that there or not its a resturant) Then last night I needed steamed veggies and I wanted them again today as well as an english muffin with butter and honey. Now I want a salad with ranch dressing. So its all over the place. I think its kinda weird...oh yeah for about an hour I wanted a waffle...lol. Not even sure where the cravings are coming from but it keeps things interesting!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha how cute. Your cravings made me smile. Your getting alot of cravings then. I haven't had any yet. Still having a hyper sense of smell so I go with that really. I'll have to watch out for the cravings they may creep on me. How lovely about your name choices. They are so nice! And the fact they have meaning to you is wonderful  yeah I have a name in mind for a boy, Dominic, my husbands best friend died in a accident a few years ago so it would be lovely to name him after him. We aren't sure about a girls name yet. We like a handful of names but nothing is set in stone yet. Awww that's so nice regarding your friendship with your best girl. My best friend lives 2 hours 30 minutes away from me but we too have a strong relationship. She's getting married in may and I'm her maid of honour. I've just been to see her today to tell her my news and she started crying and couldn't stop hugging me. Bless her. I'm so tired now though even after sleeping in the car on the way home. Time for feet up and relax! X


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I thought I would crave like one or two things...not everything at the store! Yeah the sense of smell I don't like. The worst is in the store in the laundry detergent aisle. I can't even go down there. It's a great smell but so strong these days it gives me an instant headache! I like Dominic! And the meaning behind it is sad yet powerful! That's so exciting you got to see your best friend! I'm glad you got to tell her in person!!! Your relationship sounds like my best friend and me:) I'm so happy for you! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey. How are you? Feeling ok? 

I'v had a mini check up today with the practise nurse at my doctors. All is good and I've booked in my first midwife appointment ;) it's 5th April, I'm so excited. The doctors have given me a booklet about what to expect. I'm really looking forward to meeting her and discussing my pregnancy. Apparently the first meeting is approximately 1 hour long. Your appointment is 29th isn't it? Bet your excited. 

Yeah, thank you we really like Dominic too. We need to get thinking of some potential girls names lol. 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yes this thursday!!! I am very excited. I think they are just running some tests and what not. Don't believe I'll get to see or hear my lil bundle of joy but thats ok...so long as I know everything is going well:) I'm glad your mini appt went well!!! I look forward to hearing about your apt!!! YAY! I have been feeling alright. Not great but could be WAY worse...how bout yourself?


----------



## Mrs Q

Same really, not the best but it could be worse. I haven't had any sickness yet. I'm hoping I bypass that, fingers crossed. I'm still having nauseous feelings on and off lol and a really bad headache yesterday too :( but that's gone now. I keep grabbing naps when I can. Lol. 

How's work? Any hassle from your step daughters mum? 

Awww I'm excited for you. Do you meet you midwife? X x


----------



## hollsarena

So this morning I had a REALLY bad cramp in my lower abdomen that lasted about 2 min. It kinda scared me...but it went away as quick as it came so hopefully its nothing to worry about. Yeah I've been reeling crappy but I can deal with it. not nearly as bad as some of the horror stories I've heard. I wish I could take naps:( I do on the weekends but I just don't have time during the week. But on vacation I'm sure I'll find time...YAY!!! Work is alright i guess...I don't really enjoy it like I use to...but again it could always be worse. I'd LOVE to be a stay at home mom...we are trying to see if that could happen. Well we had the drama about vacation with Mackenzies mom but once my husband contacted his lawyer and told her she calmed down. I guess you just have to throw the legal system in her face and she realizes you are serious. We arn't going to have a midwife, just an obgyn. So how are you doing today? I'm glad your headache is gone today!!! That sucks to have such a painful headache and can't hardly do anything for it.


----------



## Mrs Q

Awww it's sad that she has to act up like that so it comes to this. But if that's what it takes and gets her to act human and like a grown up then do it. Hopefully she leaves you both alone during your pregnancy. Ooooo your vacation!!! I bet your so excited now. That's come around super quick. Are you ready for it? I'm quite lucky, I'm self employed and work part time so I get a lot of time for myself to leisure :) I'm going to be a stay at home mum for the first months then start back gradually. It's very exciting. Can't believe in 7 and half months we'll have our little baby Q! Hehe. 

X x


----------



## Mrs Q

Ps I forgot to say about your cramps... I wouldn't worry too much as I've heard it's normal to get cramping time to time and twinges but mention it on your appointment and keep an eye on it. X


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah it is pretty sad. She actually hasn't said anything about me being pregnant so I'm guessing my step daughter hasn't told her. I would love for it to stay quiet until I'm really big and then she just sees me...HAHAHA or even better until the baby is born...lol. Either way I don't care what she thinks...this is her daughters sibling so she better not act up. That would be fair to Mackenzie...though she never has been fair to her:( I am SO excited! I worked through lunch today so that I could take a two hour lunch tomorrow to make sure I have enough time for my appointment!!! YAY. So much excitement:) I'm very ready for vacation though I still have to pack. We started some stuff but not much! I HATE PACKING!!! That would be nice to be self employed and only work part time!!! I envy you a bit...especially now:) Though I'm happy for you, that must be nice! I want nothing more than to be a stay at home mom!!! Well no I wanna be a mom period more than anything...but if I can have more I'd love to stay at home with my little munchkin:) This is so exciting!!! Yeah I was worried about the cramp at first because it was so painful but I haven't had anything since and nothing else has happened so that eased my mind:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! How did your appointment go? All ok I hope 

Awwwwe bless you working through your lunch to get extra time at your appointment. Make sure you eat though!!! Yes it is nice I have to admit but I use to work full time and hard, long hours and travelling everywhere lol so I sort of did it all then and dropped down to part time when i married a year ago ;) ready to get settled and think about starting a family. I hope you work something out so you can be at home with your little one. Do you get maternity pay? Haha that would be so funny to see her face if she didn't know till she saw you 7/8 month pregnant :-D she doesn't sound like a very nice lady from what I've gotten. Ahhhh I'm so good at packing lol. I love it and I'm a organiser lol my husband teases me because I'm like a Monica from friends sometimes lol. I'm not as bad though. So your off on yOur vacation soon, where are you going? Hope you have a awesome time :) x x x


----------



## hollsarena

My appt went amazing!!! Got an ultra sound! Got to see and hear the heartbeat!!! Pretty amazing! Vacation is great! We are having so much fun!!! It's looking good for me being able to stay home but not 100% sure yet! How have you been doing?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Oh wow!!!! I'm so pleased for you. I bet it was AMAZING. the best experience ever. I can't wait. Glad your having fun :) hope your relaxing. Yes I'm well thank you just busy working. Where are you on vacation? We have some crazy weather at the mo, one week it's sunbathing weather and a week later it's snowing. Grrrr typical British weather lol x


----------



## hollsarena

Your appt is today isn't it!?!???!?? I'm gonna need to hear all about it!!! Yes my appt was amazing!!!! Yay!!! We are just in another state here in the US but it's wonderful! It's gonna be tough going back!


----------



## Mrs Q

My midwife appt was last Thursday. She booked me in for my first scan :) 11th may I'm so excited!!! How was your holiday? Did you have a good Easter? 

X x


----------



## hollsarena

May 11th!!! YAY! I wish it was sooner...but the longer you wait the more there is to see! I'm glad your appt went well. Vacation was AMAZING! I still can't believe its over though:( Back at work and wishing I wasn't. Oh well. Anyhow, Easter was alright. Its actually my favorite holiday so it was kinda sad that we didn't do much. We got home so late on Sat that Sunday was basically unpacking, doing laundry, going shopping for food, taking my step daughter home...all that not fun stuff. But my Inlaws did get the baby a hooded duckie towel for easter which was CRAZY exciting!!! YAY! How bout yourself? how was your Easter?


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey. Sorry I haven't replied recently. I've been so busy organising and attending my best friends hen party and now just a week later I'm helping my other friend with her baby shower! So it's all go. I had a fantastic Easter break with my hubby thank you babe. How about you? Have you been well? I had a early scan on Tuesday to check my little bambino ... All is well, I got to see his/her little heart beating away. Eeeek. Get the 12 week scan on 11th may so looking forward to seeing how much he/she has grown. My pregnancy symptoms have been so kind to me. Just the tiredness that's taken over my life. But that doesn't effect me too much. My boobs are currently bigger Lol and not out any weight on so far even though I'm eating loads!!! But it's all fruit and veg with the odd chocolate treat. Look forward to hearing from you. It's been ages xxx


----------



## Mrs Q

Ps LOVE your scan pic :)


----------



## hollsarena

Yes it has been a long time! I figured you were busy...I've been keeping pretty busy myself! I'm so excited you got to see the heart beat!!! Wasnt it BEAUTIFUL:)?!?!?! I'm glad your symptoms arn't bad. The farther along I get the less intense my symptoms get so thats nice!!! I wish I got a 12 week scan! I haven't seen my baby in 3 weeks now and probably wont for another 2 months:( Oh well...so long as I know he or she is doing ok in there than I'm happy!!! Glad you are doing well! I've missed talking to you!


----------



## Mrs Q

Don't you get a 12 week scan? I get 12 and a 20 week too. I'm thinking about paying and going for a 4D scan after week 26 :) the image is so amazing. It was the best thing I've ever seen!!! My sweet little baby curled up and his/her heart beating away. Can't wait to see baby Q again. That's great to hear, I hope my symptoms lessen off. My boobs are so big haha. Think I need to go bra shopping soon. Is your step daughter and husband well? Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

No I don't get a 12 week scan. Just the first one that I had at a day shy of 8 and then the gender scan somewhere between 16-20 weeks. I believe thats it...not 100% sure though. I go back to the dr on the 30th...I'll be 12 weeks then but they didn't have me make an appt for the ultrasound. I'm 11 weeks today...YAY!!! How far are you? I'm thinking you are like 2 weeks from me...so 9 weeks? I'm not sure though. I forget how far apart we are...sorry. I hope your symptoms lessen as well...all mine have...except for one. I'm an emotional WRECK! I cry several times a day and for NO REASON. Its so frustrating. I just hope I'm not creating undo stress on baby:( Hubby and step daughter are doing well...thanks for asking. Hows your OH?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwee I'm sure your not causing stress to your little one. It's a emotional roller coaster isn't it! I cry n sob when I'm tired and feel weak. I have broken sleep from needing to get up and pee!! Which doesn't help when I'm suffering extreme fatigue anyway as a symptom. Lol. Glad your hubby and step daughter are well. Yes he's good thanks sweetie, super excited about becoming a daddy :) I'm 9 weeks. Due approx 20/11/12 :) excitinggggggg. If you can you should pay for the 4d scan. It's amazing. I want one for sure. Any news on becoming a full time mum? Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I'd love to get a 4d scan...but I hear they cost an arm and a leg:( I can't wait till the gender scan!!! I wanna know if its a baby boy or girl!!! I told my hubby once we find out he will have to keep me away from baby clothes or we will go broke!!! Glad to hear all is well with you and OH. I'm glad hes excited...mine is too. Hes so cute hes always telling me that just because he has a daughter already doesn't mean this is any less special to him. And that a lot of it feels like the first time because he didn't get to go to all the dr. appts and such with his daughter. We cleaned out the office this weekend so that it can become a baby room!!! Got that all done just need to clean out the closet and then all the fun painting and decorating comes!!! YAY!!! Yeah its looking good that I'll get to stay at home!!! My hubby brings it up all the time now and tells me he loves the thought of me being home and raising our baby and not some strangers at a day care!!! Its still not 100% but its definatly looking good!!! YAY!!! I didn't realize we are only 11 days apart!!! How cool is that?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwwwwe I'm so pleased for you. I really hope you can stay at home. I agree with your hubby, it will be much better for you to be at home then your baby be at some day care centre. I feel the same, but unfortunately sometimes it's just not doable for some families :-( me too I'm super excited to find out the gender. I can't wait. Eeeek my nursery furniture just arrived today. We aren't going to build it all up yet because we want to get the room painted. I'm so excited for you that you've made a start on clearing out the room for baby. It's all so so exciting. I'm on countdown to my next scan ... 2weeks and 2days lol 

How's your pregnancy going? Symptoms? Work ok? Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

You got the furniture already?!?!?! Thats awesome! We have a glider but thats it at the moment. I'm not doing well today at all. In fact I almost didn't come to work and now that I'm here I'm tempted to leave. I feel like CRAP mentally and physically:( Oh well I guess not every day can be great! I'm so excited for your scan in 2+ weeks!!! YAY! I don't know when my next one will be...probably not for another month or two. I go to the dr. on monday so I'll find out then when they do the gender scan. I know its 16-20 weeks but thats like a month range...I wanna know if i'll be closer to 16 weeks or closer to 20 weeks! Well I'm glad all is well for you!!! I best get to see your scan pics!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! Yeah I wanted to upload my 9 week scan pic but this website wasn't having any of it. I'll give it another try later when I'm on the laptop. Yeahhhh 2 weeks today. So excited. I want to see my baby every day haha. 

Yes I've bought the nursary furniture, Moses basket, slumber swing, pram and my hubby's mum gas picked me up some sleep suits. Hehe. I will be finishing my work early so needed to buy all these big things before my money drops. Lol. 

Awwwwwe :( I hope your'll be ok? Have you spoke to your doctor or hubby about how you feel? I'm sure your work will understand. 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Thats so exciting!!! We have a couple things but the only major thing so far is the glider! I sit in it every night and imagine the day that my baby will be in my arms joining me!!! I don't know if its in my head or what but it always seems to make me feel better rocking on the chair!!! I think maybe the baby likes as it seems to calm my stomach:) HAHAA My work is not very understanding. In fact I think my boss is just annoyed by all my dr appts and me always running to the restroom. Oh well, hopefully before long I'll be out of here for good:) YAY. I'm feeling better today...still feel sickly but other than that much better:) Excited that I now only have one more week until I'm in the 2nd How are you holding up these days!!!!??!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awe I hope that you never have to go back too. Fingers crossed for you. Awwwe that's a lovely thing to feel, I think rocking soothes your mind and it's the start if bonding for you I guess. I always rub my tummy and talk to baby q lol. I love this little baby soooo so much. I just can't wait to feel him/get moving and kicking around. I've had it quite well to be honest. Tiredness, constant trips to pee and tender boobs has been my strongest symptoms. I'm so so happy I missed the morning sickness, I feel lucky. 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

You should feel lucky! I just had real bad sick feeling but I never actually got sick and I count myself lucky! My hubby talks to the baby sometimes:) And he kisses my belly which I think is so sweet!!! I feel the same way. I already have so much love for this little one...I can't even imagine how we will feel when we get to hold them in our arms!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Aweeeee that's super cute of your husband. He sound so attentive and caring like my mr. Isnt it so amazing. It's brought us closer together in a different way! In a way that I didn't think was needed. I think when your expecting you feel all sorts of different emotions you didn't before. I love baby q so much I'd give my life for my baby. I've never felt like this before. Its like nothing matters now, not image consciousness, friends, gossip, bad days at work because now the only thing I care about is our baby growing healthy and strong to be in our arms in November. Hehe. Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I agree. This has brought us closer in ways I didn't realize possible. Hes always been a wonderful man don't get me wrong but since finding out I was pregnant hes been even more wonderful!!! Even when I get in my moody moods I can be so mean and hes still so sweet. After I calm down I'll tell him how sorry I am and he says theres nothing to be sorry for that I'm fine:) He was out of town last week and will be again this week which makes me sad...but I have a dr appt today and he stayed to go with me! I told him its not an important one and nothings going to happen and he said he didn't wanna miss a thing so he told his boss he had to stay in town today! SO SWEET!!! Anyhow I agree I already have so much love for this baby that nothing matters but them!!! I think its crazy how someone so tiny who you have never seen or met (to speak of) can be the center of your world!!! its so AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awwwweeee that's amazingly sweet of him. He really loves you and being part of your pregnancy. How beautiful. Hehe my hubby is like that too :) so caring and calm even if I'm having a moody moment. I know he will love me and this baby so much. Ow that's sad that he has to go away for work. I'd hate that :-( you'll have to keep busy with family and friends. How's your step daughter? Are you developing a bump yet? Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Sounds like we both have an amazing man!!! Yay for us! Yes it does suck him being out of town but that's ok...it could always be worse! I have a little bump I guess but its not like you look at me and you can tell I'm pregnant I just look a little rounder in the belly than normal. How bout yourself? You getting a bump? How have you been feeling?


----------



## Mrs Q

I'm getting a a small bump shape but it could be mistaken for bloating lol no one would know to look at me but some of my skinnier jeans are tight on my tummy and one skirt will not zip up lol I've definately changed shape though!! Every time I look in the mirror my hips and tummy have changed shape. I think I look happy, warming and sort of softer looking if that makes any sense! I was slim and fairly glamourous before getting pregnant. So maybe it's that! I've just weighed myself today and I've gained 3 pounds and I'm 11 and half weeks pregnant. So I don't think that's too bad. How about you? I'm feeling good thank you, i'm mostly just tired really! Could sleep for hours haha 
We are lucky to have such amazing husbands in our life. I hear so many sad stories about women's men who are uninterested in their pregnancy and it makes me sad :( 

Hope works ok for you and your boss has stopped giving u a hard time. 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I am so mad I just typed a whole responce and hit submit reply and it didn't go through:( So lets try this again!:thumbup: I have gained 4.2 lbs in 13 weeks. Just the other day I was only up 2.6lbs and in one day I jumped to 4.2:nope:. I'm trying to not let it get to me but its so hard because I'm slightly overweight. I had just lost 9 lbs before I got pregnant so I was on track to a healthy weight. So its hard for me to accept gaining the weight back. I know its what baby needs so I just need to accept it...but its a constant battle about how much is enough and if thats too much too fast. I've heard at 13 weeks you should have gained between 1-5 so Im still in the healthy area but I wish i was on the lower end! Oh well...I need to be concious of it but as long as I'm in the healthy range of weight gain than I should calm down. I just read yesterday that 41% of babies born in the US are to unwed parents! Thats CRAZY!!! I guess I know a lot of single mothers so I'm not sure why its so suprising...guess I find it kinda sad. I'm glad all is well for you:) We are both nearing the 2nd trimester!!! YAY:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Q

Wow that's alot. I just googled the statistic in the UK and it's 46% so just as bad here. We have a lot of women that have a baby for social benefit money!! We have a social benefit system here and if your a single mum you get money by the government to live on every month. So if your unmarried and not living with the dad of your baby you get a house/flat, your bills paid for and money for food and clothes every month. But it's not a lot and it's meant to be there to help the single mum if she ends up on her own but unfortunately so many young uneducated girls opt to do this as a lifestyle so they never have to work!! Their bfs are only allowed to stay over 3 nights a week or they have the benefit removed but so many cheat the system :( its very unfair on people like me who work very hard! All the money is funded through our government which is paid for by us (the working man/women from taxing us from our wages) its very sad that these girls do this on purpose. The same thing goes for disabled people but I'm talking about the fat man down the road that "claims" he can't work because of his bad back not actual disabled people! And alcoholics too get help. But on the bright side these are only a hand full of people most actually need these benefits. Do have anything like this in the USA? I know we get free health care which I'm very grateful for but we do pay taxes for this out wages etc. 

Awwwe bless you, that's happened to me before! Written it all out then it fucked up. Lol. Grrrrr. Yes I know what you mean about being conscious of your weight gain because I am the same. I know it's going to happen so I prepare myself but then when I weigh myself I'm like NOOOO! Lol but then I remember it's ok. Yeah I read that 1-5 pounds is normal for first trimester. Apparently it's between 1/2-1 pound a day in the second trimester! Eeeek. Well done on your weight loss prior to your pregnancy. I hope you relax a little, I know u need to about it but it is hard. I've been a model (glamour) for past 5 years so it's a big thing watching my body change shape but in a nice way though but still Very Scary too lol I'm completely ready for this though. Can't wait to start my new job as a full time mum. I finish work at the end of May! (think i'll be showing by then) so that's going to be different. 

Have you been doing any exercise? I've been sticking to walks and swimming. I haven't been at the gym since find out. Lol. 

Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Wow we don't have exactally what you are talking about for single mothers but they can get government assistance. I feel the same way. Some women milk the government for every penny so they don't have to lift a finger. I know women on welfare (what we call government assistance) who live better than I do. My stepdaughters mother is a good example. She works part time at a low paying job like 3 nights a week. She always has a new hair cut and higlights and a new cell phone and expensive clothes. Its crazy! I mean I know she has no savings account and she probably actually has a fair amount of debt and thats no life I want...but come on. I wish they had a way of restricting what you can spend the money on. Same with child support. my husband pays more money to her each month than it would cost us to raise her if she lived with us...its so frustrating!!! 

1/2-1 a day for the second trimester? I hope you mean a week!!! I have heard the second trimester is anywhere from 12-14 weeks. my dr. says its really 13 and 1/3 weeks. So that means come monday I'll be in the second trimester...YAY!!! So exciting:) He also told me 5-10 lbs for the first 20 weeks. I'd rather be on the 5lb end! Thats awesome that you are a model:) I bet that is a much harder job than most people realize! I know I wouldnt be good at it...I'm better on the other side of the camera! So what do you model for?!?!! I bet that would be tough for you to watch your body do that. I mean I know its an AMAZING reason that its changing but that would be difficult! I bet you will be a BEAUTIFUL pregnant woman:) You should do pregnant modeling!!! I can't wait to be a full time mommy either (still crossing my fingers that it will happen but its looking VERY good right now:)) The last week or so I have been SO TIRED I haven't done much of anything. I need to get better about that though:( I was really good in the beginning. I tried to go for a walk every night. Walking is really the only thing I've been up to. I'd love to swim but don't have a pool so that poses a problem. I hear thats one of the best exercizes you can do while pregnant. It takes all the weight off your joints but you still get a great workout!!! You got any plans this weekend!!!!???!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha yes I meant each week! Lol. Not each day. Can you imaging how fat we'd be if it was a pound a day! Lol. Ahh ok I'll remember that then. Upto 10Ibs by week 20 :) errr I thought about pregnant modelling but to be honest I'm not really bothered. It's time for me to move away from it I feel. I might do a shoot just for myself  To see my pregnant body. I really can't wait to have a bump. I did glamour, so lingerie, topless, nude etc. I'm quite curvy (lucky to have been blessed with huge boobs and a small waist lol) I bet you will also be a beautiful pregnant woman. I'm actual more scared about the deep stretch marks appearing. I'm preparing myself for them and I know in the long run it won't matter but it's still daunting to me. I'm ok with a few and expect them but I've seen some women have extremely deep and big. I guess what will be will be! You using creams? 

Awwwe I'm so happy for you and your chance to stay at home to be a full time mum. We will have to keep in touch. Are you planning to breast feed? Have you talked about birthing options? 

We've been shopping today and bought a imprint memory tin (for baby's hand print), baby record book and a Elephant teddy called Peanut all from Mamas and Papas  I can't help myself to buy little bits haha. I've just bought a fetal heart detector by angelsounds, haven't used it yet but considering giving it a go this weekend. Think i might be a little early. I'll let you know how it goes :) tomorrow is a chill out day! Hubby wants to watch the footy (soccer) Lol. you upto anything this weekend? 

Shame about your step daughters mum :( at least she gets to see her step mum and dad working and doing the right thing. Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

I lost 1.2lbs this weekend. So now I'm only up 3 from where I started!!! I know its not good to lose weight but i figure as long as I'm still in the "healthy weight gain" then its not a big deal...especially since I was very active this weekend!!! I've been taking photos every other week of my belly. I wear the same shirt every time. There hasn't been much to see yet but I think I've gotten more "pregnant looking" just in the last few days. You still wouldn't know I was pregnant if you didn't know me...but I'm getting there. Its tough because I want to "look" pregnant so bad but at the same time I don't want to get too big too early...lol. Yeah I use Cocoa butter every day...sometimes twice a day. I also hear that if your weight gain is steady than you are less likely to get stretch marks. I guess some women gaine a lot at certain times but its better to put it on evenly...like you said a pound a week...thats another reason I'm watching my weight! Gotta stay consistant. Also I hear several months after you give birth they fade a lot. So if we do get them we need to remember that they will look worse at first!

So my hubby and I are taking my whole paycheck and putting it in savings to see if we can live without it (plus we will build up a nice savings:)). We just started this so I'm not sure yet. We have some major projects we have been doing around the house so it will be easier once those are done. Yes I plan to breast feed!!! Are you? I'm also going to make my own baby food once the baby gets older (well if I get to stay at home I will). I hear you can save a lot of money. Plus I'll know exactally what my baby is eating:) I'm excited about that!!! Of course we better stay in touch! Are you on facebook? As far as birthing options we are just going to have the baby in a hospital...no water birth or midwife...nothing fun and exciting like that. How bout you?

The imprint memory tin sounds really precious:) We haven't bought much...but people are starting to get us stuff!!! I can't wait to get the babys room all ready!!! YAY. So many exciting things to do! Did you end up using the fetal heart detector? I hear those are nice to give you reassurance...but I've also heard that sometimes if you can't find the heartbeat its gets you scared. Just don't worry if you can't hear the heartbeat!!! Have you had a dr. use one of those on you? If not its best to laydown and you will find the heartbeat really low, like a few inches below your belly button! You'll have to let me kow how it works!

We had a good but busy weekend. Hubby ran a quarter marathon on Sat then we went out to lunch with my mom and then I had a thirty-one party that evening. Yesterday we went to church then to the grocery store and then planted our garden and did laundry and all that fun stuff. I'm EXHAUSTED today. In fact I feel pretty crappy today and almost didn't come to work:( Its hard to get up and go to a job you arn't very fond of...but it makes it so much harder when you don't feel well. Hopefully I'll start feeling better.

Yeah my step daughters mom called my husband last night. Started yelling at him because I'm pregnant. (this woman is CRAZY!). She was so upset. She asked him how he can be a full time dad to this f'ing baby but not to his other daughter. To that my husband respond that he is a father as much as his childrens mothers will let him and that he would GLADLY take custody of his daughter and keep her full time. That upset her even more. You can't win with that lady. I just try not to let her get under my skin but its hard. Anyhow hope you had a great weekend and have a great day!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Oh god she sounds like a bitter crazy woman who is too busy concerning herself with what you are upto then concerntrating on getting her own life moving towards the direction she obviously wants. Maybe if she got a man and just stayed focused on her own life she wouldn't care to be jealous or bitchy about yours. I feel for you. I use to date a guy with a child from a previous relationship (some time ago now lol) but the child's mother was a real pain in the ass! Lol. 

Yes I'm planning to breastfeed and make my baby food myself too. Me and my husband both want to do it this way. Hehe. Fantastic idea about saving back your wage for a month to see if you can do without. And like you say a great saving technique lol. Let me know how you get along. 

Awwwe I'd hate to get up and go to a job I can't stand. I'm like you, find it real hard to get up, mornings are probably my worst time for tiredness. Lol. it won't be long though before you reach maternity. When does maternity pay start for you? Mine is 11 weeks before due date. 

I'm a little worried about the possibilty of stretch marks as my mum suffered with them and I've read it can run in the family. I'll guess I'll just have to see what happens and deal with it then. Your right though, they do fade and become less noticeable. My friend showed me hers today and she showed me them when she first had them too and the difference is so huge. You can't see them that badly at all. I've been asking a few friends (who are mummy's) about baby tips, pregnancy experiences etc and it's been really nice. Have you spoke to family or friends? 

It's so lovely that people are buying you things  I too cannot wait to decorate the nursery but we're gonna wait to see what we are having first. I used the Doppler, it was AMAZING! I would highly recommend it. Mine is called Fetal Heart Detector from angelsounds. It took us about 5-10 minutes to find the heartbeat as we didn't know where to start looking at first. Plus you here the placenta and the blood flow so you need to distinguish between these noises lol. Are you thinking of buying one? 

I also can't wait to look more pregnant. Hopefully it won't be long till I pop out ;) but I know what you mean too, I don't want to look too big too soon. I haven't taken any pictures yet. Maybe I will after tomorrow. Tomorrow is my 12 week scan!!!! I'm sooo excited to see Baby Q again. I will let you know how it goes :) 

Lovely to hear from you xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I got on the other day and it said the site was down...but its said that every day since then too. Finally I logged onto the site on my phone and it went through without a problem. So I don't know what I was doing wrong on the computer...but alas I'm here now:) 

Yes my step daughters mom is CRAZY!!! But I've been trying to deal with that. She told me her daughter is not aloud to celebrate mothers day with me. I am not her mother and NEVER will be. I thought that was kinda odd...but whatever. Shes so upset about this baby. I think that is sad because this child will be her daughters sibbling and her daughter is going to love this baby to death. Oh well...hopefully she will come around!

Yeah we have been putting my income aside but it hasn't been working so well lately. We just bought a new camera and are building a deck, so we have been spending a lot of money we wouldn't normally spend. Once its all paid for we should be back on track again!!!

You get Maternity pay 11 weeks before the baby is born? WOW!!! I only get 6 weeks of pay, unless i have a c-section then I get 8 weeks. So I have to work until the baby comes:( And I'm not sure if I'll get anything since I don't plan on coming back. I don't know how that works and I don't want to ask because then they will know whats up. Guess I'll just wait and see.

I'm not too worried about stretch marks. I mean I'm not excited about them either...but I'm more worried about the amount of weight I gain than anything else. I just wanna be healthy for my little one!!! Yeah I have talked about stuff with some friends and family. Its nice because they are all telling me stuff that they say no one told them:)

So I have looked back at my pics I have been taking every week and there really isn't much of a change until now! I popped!!! I had my first person ask if I was pregnant yesterday!!! I was actually really excited to know that I am looking pregnant and not just fat:) However I worry that I'm too big too soon but I have been told that I am not by lots of people. (hopefully they are being honest and not just nice!) But I'm excited to start to get a cute belly bump!!!

No I am not getting a doppler. I figure you can't hear it too early and then there is a few weeks where it would be great but soon I'll feel them moving so I'll know all is well:) Thought I do LOVE the sound of his/her heartbeat:) I'm so excited for you to get to hear yours whenever you want!!! How was your scan?!?!!? I'm a little jealous...I haven't seen mine baby in 7 weeks now:( However I will hopefully get to see them in about 3 weeks to find out the gender!!! YAY:) I can't wait for that! I could get it at week 16 which I will be in 8 days but I'd have to pay for it. They do a medical scan 18-20 weeks so that will be covered by insurance and they can tell me then so I have to wait...AHHHHH. Hope all is well with you:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! No worries about the late reply, I had a few problems logging out last week too but everything is ok now. Wow has it been 7 weeks since your scan, time is going so quickly. I bet your super excited about your next scan to find out the gender. My next scan is at 20 weeks, it's all booked in for the 5th July and I really really want to know what we're having. My 12 week scan was AMAZING and my picture is super clear and do comical because baby Q looks like he/she is sunbathing with it's feet up haha. Yes the Doppler is fantastic but I don't always hear the heartbeat as its sometimes difficult this early. OMG you've popped!?! How far along did you pop? And did it happen over night? You can't tell I'm pregnant yet. I just look a like I've ate too many cakes. Well since I last told you I gained 5 Pounds at 12 weeks, I haven't put on a single pound since and i'll be 14 weeks on Thursday. so I think my weight gain has slowed down. I feel so much better now, less sleepy and groggy! I occassionally get cramping but its not too painful, baby Q is on growing mode! It's the beginning of the second trimester for me so that will explain me feeling a little more like me. I still can't believe how quick time goes. I can remember when we were trying to conceive. Lol. Well hopefully your money will settle as soon as you've done these few jobs so you can be back on track. There's always something to do or pay for. That's life. How's you and the hubby? Sex life good? Just ignore your step daughters mum she's so bitter and jealous. It's very sad. As for work... I wouldn't tell them your plan to not return if your working until the maternity pay kicks in, that way you will get the pay in full etc. do you not get it after the baby is born? I get it for 6 months after the baby is here. 

Hope your well anyway hunni xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Time has flown! The first like two weeks after I found out I was pregnant took FOREVER...but since then time has flown! I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow!!! I am crazy excited to find out the gender!!! I know I'll be so excited either way but I just want to know! I'm glad you had such good scan pics!!! Baby Q sounds like a sweetie:) They are livin it up right now:) I popped between week 13 and 14. For me it wasn't overnight...and I'm not huge but I had my first person ask if I was pregnant!!! So I must look more pregnant than just fat now:) I have currently gained 5.2lbs so I'm still in the "healthy" weight range just got me a lil baby bump! I don't think my belly has changed too much in the last 2-3 weeks though. I guess thats a good thing...I don't wanna be HUGE at only 16 weeks. I haven't felt any different since hitting the second trimester:( I'm still really tired and feel sick every morning. In fact I started throwing up every now and then at week 12...kinda weird. Now I just have a shooting pain from my butt down my leg. I hear its only gonna get worse so I'm not looking forward to that. Sometimes its so bad I'm almost in tears:( NOT COOL! I know I remember you telling me that I was going to get a BFP before I even got one...you told me you just had a good feeling for me:) How sweet!!! My hubby is doing well!!! Keeping busy with stuff around the house. How bout your hubby? Funny you should ask about our sex life...honestly its been nearly non existing since I got pregnant:( I heard that would get better in the second trimester but it just hasn't. It really doesn't feel good for me no matter the position. I have no idea why. I feel bad for him so every now and then I "treat" him...lol. But I just haven't been able to enjoy it:( How bout you? Are you having this same problem? Oh I am not going to tell them that I'm not coming back. I don't know when I will break the news but I can promise you it won't be anytime soon! I do not get any maternity pay until the baby is born...and even then its only 6 weeks. Thats awesome that you get 6 months!!! Perhaps I need to look into moving:) Hope things are well with you!!! Send my love to baby Q!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey!! Sorry for late reply I've been working loads lately, only a week left until I finish  super excited. I've stocked up on 5 new books to read so that should keep me going!! We're making a start in the nursery this weekend, stripping the old wallpaper and we've picked our paint! It's a lovely white/cream called Cotton Fields! Haha. 

Awe I'm so sorry to hear about your pain in your leg and the nauseous :( I hate to rub it in but I'm feeling fantastic. My energy has picked up and apart from hormonal spot outbreaks I've been doing really well. I still haven't popped! Lol yeah your right though best not to get too much of a bump too soon because we got some time to go yet! 

Yeah it's lovely remembering how we both got our BFP ;) I knew you would but I didn't expect me too aswell! Super Amazing. 

Hubby is great thanks chick, he's working hard at moment. Our sex life in the first trimester was virtually non existent too but we have picked back up now. I think I was way too worried about things I couldn't relax and to be fair I was always tired 24/7 lol. Maybe after your sickness dies off and you start to perk back up you'll feel up for some fun. I'm sure his "treats" are making him satisfied and more then happy ;) 

Any ideas on a girl or boy? Any suspicions? 

Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

So what are you going to do once you are done with work??!?! How excited are you? I'm excited for you:) We started the nursery this past weekend!!! My hubby painted it and put the crib together...it actually looks like a baby's room now!!! So exciting!!!

The pain in my leg got so bad this weekend. It was really hot outside so to cool off and relax I took a cool bath. When I went to stand up I couldn't move. I was doubled over in the tub crying my eyes out it hurt so bad. Then it happened again the next day. I was sitting on the floor with my niece and nephew and tried to get up and couldn't. Lesson learned is not to sit on the floor or a surface at the same height as the floor. I got it again last night but not to the point that it made me cry...so thats good.

I've gotten mixed reviews as to if I've popped yet or not. Some people tell me I look pregnant and others tell me I look no different than before. I'm not sure...I can totally tell a difference but I don't think I'm huge. Its just funny how some people tell me my baby bump is so cute and others ask me why I'm not showing yet...lol.

I'm glad you and hubby are doing so well!! I don't know what my problem is but I still have not been feeling it. I feel bad for my hubby...but like I said I make sure to take care of him when he really wants it...or at least when he asks for it. I still feel tired a lot. Not like I'm going to fall asleep but like i'm just exhausted. I wanna put my feet up and do nothing! 

If my hubby and I could chose we would pick a boy! However I feel like its a girl. Though a few nights ago I had a dream that it was a boy. I've gotten mixed opinions from people. At first everyone said it was a boy...now it seems to be about 50-50. We hope to find out 2 weeks from today!!! How bout you...what do you think/want?

Have you started feeling baby Q? I thought I felt the baby 3 weeks ago...but it was so faint and I didn't feel it again for another week or so. Now I can feel the baby several times a day and it usually last about an hour and a half!!! I actually feel it right now:) It always makes me smile to feel my sweet baby moving. I LOVE IT!!!

Hope all is well:)


----------



## Mrs Q

That's beautiful. So amazing. I was just talking to my husband about when the baby starts to move around so I can feel it. For me, I haven't felt it yet. I'm scared that I won't know what to expect and miss it. I want to know when I get it. I'm 15 weeks 1 day today so maybe I should wait a little longer before I start to worry myself. I was told around 18-20 weeks I will start to feel these movements. 

Omg you find out in 2 weeks!!! That's so exciting. I got to wait 5 weeks lol I just want to know!!! I personally have no preference to the sex at all. Me and my husband thought Boy at the beginning and even before we got pregnant thought a Boy but as the weeks have passed I've started to become unsure now and I've had daydreams of a baby girl, not out of preference just because! Lol. I guess I'm 50/50. My husband says he doesn't mind at all but I think secretly he is probably wanting a boy more :-D i think its because he thinks he'd relate more with a boy (big football fan etc) i think he'd be super protective of a girl though lol. It's just all too exciting !!! Mostly my friends and family have been split 50/50 too. 

Oh god your pain sounds incredibly painful. Have you spoken to your doctor? It shouldnt be this bad surely?? I'm sending you a big hug :) no sitting on the floor. It sounds like its your blood circulation. Try massaging your legs, get the hubby to do it for 5/10 minutes every day if you can't. 

Omg I had the CRAZIEST mad women craving the other day!!! About 10pm I all of a sudden needed something sour. The more the sour the better. We raided the cupboards and fridge before I said to my hubby I need lemons! Now! I practically dragged him out the house before he could put his shoes on properly and we went to supermarket so I could buy a bag of them. I ate 2!! Yuk but yummy!! Hahaha it happened Monday night and nothing since. So it might strike again but this time I have lemon stash lol
Any cravings???

Awe your nursery sounds lovely. I can't wait to see mine coming together. I bet it makes you just want to sit in there and enjoy your day dreams about you and your baby :) 

Hope your ok xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

You are too cute:) I love reading your messages...they always make me smile! And I LOVE to feel the baby move...however now I'm getting worried because I was feeling it move at least 3 times a day for 1-3 hours each time. Yesterday it was going forever. At first it was steady but then it slowed down like my little one just couldn't get comfortable. But I haven't felt anything since yesterday afternoon. And now I'm worried. Hopefully he/she was just so exhausted from yesterday and they will get up and move soon! I'll keep my fingers crossed...lol. Anyhow I thought I felt something as early as 13 weeks...but I couldn't be sure. I only felt it like once a week until like Monday or Tuesday of this week. Then all the sudden it was there! When I first felt it it was like a little flutter...now I think it feels like a heartbeat. Not a steady rythm of a heartbeat...but you know the feeling when your heart is pounding? It feels like that but in your belly. At least to me thats what it feels like. Others say it feels like popcorn...but I have never had popcorn popping inside me so I think thats a weird comparison. Anyhow...give it time...you will feel it and you will know!!!

I was hoping to find out on the 12th but my mom really wants to come and can't do it on the 12th...so we are going to try to make the appt for the 14th. Thats two weeks from yesterday!!! SO EXCiTING:) I can't hardly wait! Trust me those 5 weeks will fly!!! Soon you will know too!!!

Yes the pain was the worst pain I have ever been in! I've stayed off the floor and it hasn't come back that strong since. Its still there every day on and off but not like it was those two time so I'm so thankful for that.

Your lemon story cracks me up!!! I haven't had any crazy cravings. I have been craving cheeze-its...but haven't let myself eat them.

So yesterday my hubby was really sick. Someone is borrowing my car this week so we only have one car. He's been carpooling with a buddy to work so i've been taking the one car. I had to leave work early to take him to the Dr. and now I think I'm getting what he has...NOT COOL:(

Oh...so names! I'm not sure if we have talked names before...but I'd like your opinion. Hubby and I each have a name for each gender. I like his and he likes mine...but we like our own the best. So I'm taking a poll to see what name others like better:)
For a girl our names are either Maci Lynn or Isabelle Lynn
and for a boy they are Milo Jeffrey or Zane Milo
What do you think?

Well hope all is well!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! Yes we spoke about names but a good while ago now! I love Maci Lynn and Milo Jeffery  but all Four are lovely. It is a tough one. 

Awe not long for you now!! 14th June your whole world will change again, just when you think things can't get any more exciting! I am too excited for you. How lovely that your mum wants to come with you :) will your hubby be there too? Is it your mum's first grandchild? 

Yes, 5 weeks will go quickly I hope. I'll be finished work in another week so I'll be making my time useful by reading, going to the gym, lunching with friends and relaxing. I'm pretty much a housewife part time so I guess I'll have the house tip top everyday too now. 

Oh no you can't get ill :-S you need to lock him away in a spare room until he recovers LOL only joking. But seriously try not to catch anything as it really won't be well at all :(

Oh don't worry about that sweetie, your baby will be going through all sorts of activity including sleeping!! i guess the baby will be moving and then resting. If you haven't felt anything by tomorrow and your still worried I'd ring the doctor to get reassurance or for a check up :) 

It was lovely reading your description of what it feels like to feel the baby move. I just can't wait yet!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I've been taking a poll and Maci Lynn and Milo Jeffrey won by a long shot! 

I know...I just hope we can get in on June 14th!!! Yes my hubby will be going! He has gone to EVERY appt I've had...even if it was just to meet with the nurse. He's so sweet. But if not they say they want me in between 18-20 weeks so even if we can't do the 14th it will be within a week of that either direction. But if its the 14th I know my mom can go!!! She is SO excited:) This will be her first biological grandchild. I have a stepdaughter, my brothers future wife has a daughter, my step sister has a son and my step brother has 3 sons...so she kinda has 6 grandchildren but this one is going to be different if you know what I mean. Kinda like I love my stepdaughter to death and would do anything for her and I kinda hate to say this but this child will be different. Part because I'll be there every step of the way from the time its born. And I'll spend every day with this child...and well its hard to explain. I'm not saying I will love my stepdaughter any less but this is my baby!!! Not to mention we only have her every other weekend. I don't know if thats wrong of me but its different to me and I think its the same for my mom.

I'm so excited for you to be done with work. A little jealous to be honest...but excited for you!!! It will be good for you to get lots of rest and relax durring this time!

Knock on wood I'm feeling pretty good at the moment. Well my back is killing me but I got a heating pad so thats helping. But as far as getting sick I used my netti pot this morning and have been fine since then!!! Hope it stays that way.

The baby moved a little bit today. It seriously must have like adjusted itself and gone back to sleep. Most days I feel it a lot but today its just been a few times for like 1 min...if that. Just enough to make me feel better:) It was as if the baby said Mommy I'm ok just tired. (or at least thats what I tell myself:))


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! How are you? Over here it's been national holiday weekend for the queen's jubilee so my hubby has been off work for a long weekend. It's been great! Had a awesome few days. Shame he goes back tomorrow. But it's my second midwife appointment Thursday at 9 am so really excited about that. I think it's just a check up etc I'm going to ask about antenatal classes too as we want to attend them :) do you have these classes? I'm glad your hubby is coming to every appointment you have. My husband is the same. 

Awe your mum will definately think of this grandchild differently. It's her true blood :) I'm sure in a secret way it's extra special even though she loves the others greatly. Yeah I understand about your feelings for this child and your step daughter. It's only natural. A bond that cannot be touched :) are you defo going on 14th? 

How's your pain been? Hope it's settled ! 

I was going to ask... What creams/oils are you using? I've been using palmers cocoa butter and bio oil, but I've done some research and I've bought pure vitamin E oil. It's amazing and my skin feels beautifully soft. I've used a little in the shower when my pores are open from the hot water and I've applied it afterwards too. I'm still mixing it up and using my cocoa butter too. I use a normal thick moisturising cream too. Fingers crossed I'm helping my skin ready for the stretch. Lol 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I'm doing GREAT today! Yesterday was another story...it was a bit rough but today is much better thank goodness! 

I'm glad you and your hubby had a good time together!!! Sounds like you had a nice weekend:)

What are antenatal classes? I want to take a birthing class and a brestfeeding class...but I haven't heard of an antenatal class.

So I just had my dr. appt yesterday. And guess what? We won't have our next ultra sound until JULY 6th:( I'm so upset. I thought for sure I'd get to find out the gender of my little one in the next week or two but no...not until July 6th. Guess I will just have to wait some more. I'm not happy about it but I guess its better than waiting till they are born...in my opinion! 

I use two lotions. I HATE cocoa butter but I hear its best so thats what I use everywhere except my lower legs and arms...I don't plan on getting stretch marks I use my regular lotion that I like much better! I haven't tried the oils but they sound wonderful!!!

My pain is still there but not nearly as bad as it has been in the past. At work I just make sure I get up and move around at least once an hour and I've been leaning against a heating pad which helps TONS!!! Dr. said its fine to do but its not going to help the pain. I told him I get temporary relief from it and he said if it makes me feel better than use it!!! YAY!

At work we are having some contest to see who can walk the most in the next 6 weeks. I have no intentions on winning but I joined just to get myself motivated to move more. Last night my hubby got so annoyed because I was pacing all night and wouldn't sit down! I think this will be good for me to move more:)

When do you get your next Ultra Sound?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey. I get my next ultra sound scan on the 5th July. That's when I'll find out the gender, so the day before your appointment :) its nice as we get to find out together! Shame you have to wait though as I know how much you wanted to do it on the 14th. Can your mum still go with you? 

I love cocoa butter haha :) I'm slapping it on aswell as the pure vitamin E oil ;) I really hope I don't get any stretch marks too. I'm scared of them!!! Lol. 

I'm glad the pain in your leg has lessened off. The walking is a fantastic idea for you. I need to get back to the gym. It's hard finding extra energy specially when being pregnant and working. Lol but at least I finish this week so no excuses from me I guess. 

Antenatal classes are like birthing classes, breast feeding classes etc :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Thats pretty cool that we will find out the same time!!! (well a day apart). I don't know if my mom can go:( I'm sure she probably can...at least I hope she can! She is out of town right now and has no cell phone reception so I won't get to talk to her for another 5 days or so. I HATE not being able to talk to her!!! We usually talk like twice a day and then email throughout the day when we are at work. My mom is awesome!!! 

Well I'm suddenly not feeling so hot...think I'm gonna try and get something to eat. Have a great day and hope all is well for you! Enjoy your last days of work!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! 

I felt baby Q move for the first time last night!! It was amazing!!!! It only lasted a second or so, like butterflies in my womb then a pop. i froze as I'd just got back in bed about 1 am after my millionth pee lol. I layed on my tummy just now and I can feel the popping again, faint but its so amazing. I can't stop smiling hehe. 

Still not Showing yet and I'm 17 weeks this thursday lol. on the plus side I have managed to attach baby Q 12 week scan pic as my avatar! yey lol 

how are you? xxx


----------



## hollsarena

HOW exciting!!! You are right around the same time I first felt my little one move!!! Isn't it the best feeling EVER?!?!?! Its still very light and not as frequent as I wish it was for me. I am hoping in the next week or two it will become stronger and more often!!! It makes me smile every time too! Sometimes it comes at the most PERFECT moment. I'll be upset about something and I feel it. Maybe I'm being silly but its almost like my little one saying "Mommy its ok I love you"

I can't believe you still arn't showing!!! I started showing at 13 weeks...I don't think I have grown a ton since then though...still just a little bump that could be construed as me packing on a few lbs. 

I LOVE baby Q's 12 week photo!!! He/She looks so content!!! I can't wait to see my little one again! I haven't seen him/her since the pic in my avatar...at a day before 8 weeks. I get to see him/her again on the 27th...two weeks from this wed. When do you get to see baby Q again??!?!?!

I'm doing alright...very emotional and moody today. I just wanna curl up in bed and cry myself to sleep. But alas I managed to drag my butt to work:( Its so gloomy out and I didn't sleep well so I think the combo isn't helping me to feel any better either.

How are you holding up?!?!?!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Thank you. Baby Q does look chilled out lol we think he/she looks like he's/she's lounging in a laid back mood lol. 

Yes it's incredible. I'm over the moon with feeling baby. I feel emotional today but in a super happy way. I can't wait to meet our baby. It's fathers day here this coming Sunday and I've bought my hubby a little present, it's a baby grow that says ... 'my daddy loves me and I love my daddy' hehe got him a custom made card too with the scan pic on the front. Can't wait to give it him thus weekend. 

Next day for scan for us is the 5th July that I'll see baby Q and find out sex. Ah do you have two scans in then? One in 27th then 6th? 

Oh that's not good!! I'm sorry to hear your feeling glum today :( hopefully after work when your back with your hubby at home your'lll feel better. 

Yup I'm still in all my jeans at the moment. Lol. Uk size 8. I think that a USA 6, not really sure. lol I've still not gained any more weight yet either. I'm waiting for it though lol xxx


----------



## hollsarena

I feel emotional today but its not in a good way:( Perhaps you can send me a little bit of your happiness? I can't wait to meet our baby either!!! Its fathers day here as well on sunday!!! Whats a baby grow? I'm sure he will LOVE all the suprises you have for him!

No I only have one scan. Its the 27th...I moved it up:) My mom wants to join us and if I did it the 6th than she'd have to wait while we met with the dr. afterwards and I know she wouldn't wanna do that...so I made them two different appts. I have the scan the 27th and my regular dr appt on the 5th! SO EXCITING!

I'm not sure why I'm so glum this morning. Hubby and I were butting heads and I just started bawling. Almost didn't come to work...not that that says much because every day I consider not coming:( I'm ready to be done with this place. And speaking of which arn't you done working now?!?!?!

I like my baby bump...but I'm a little envious about you not gaining weight. I'm still concerned I'm gonna gain too much. I'm in the "healthy" range still so I don't know why I'm so worried about it. I just wanna be healthy for my little one!


----------



## Mrs Q

And I'm envious of your bump. Lol. I think we're never completely happy because we worry we should be something else! I guess that's just how we are lol. Ow I'm sending you some happy vibes! So after work go home to hubby, don't show him your feeling moody and treat him like you were never butting heads this morning. He will hopefully react in a happy attitude back to you and before you remember what moody feelings you had today your'll be surprised how better you feel! Mind over matter!! Even though it sounds easier then it is. I get in moods but try to swing myself out of them and it makes me feel loads better ;)

Awe that's lovely! So glad your mum can go with you. Eeeeek I think it's going slow this waiting to find out sex!!! Haha

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

You are right...I am always worried is my bump too big or have I gained too much. Then someone will tell me I don't look pregnant and I think just the opposite...lol.

Hubby and I are ok now. We have been emailing and he said he was sorry while I explained to him that I didn't sleep well and the weather is bad and I'm just moody. So I'm sure tonight will be find and hopefully he will understand when I have to crash early! Its been rough lately with all the drama going on:( We have to take his daughters mother to court. She didn't give us my stepdaughter this weekend and shes over all just being a pain the the rear. My hubbys parents won't back up my husbands decision to file a motion with his lawyer to take her to court. They are on her side...so thats making it tough...not to mention it seems they don't care to even talk to us now:(


----------



## Mrs Q

Awe glad you've sorted it. That's what me and my hubby do if we've had a tiff (arguement) that morning and he's gone to work. Best to get it sorted so ya don't bring it home. 

Oh my god what a bitch. Sorry I'm just shocked how immature she can be when this will be effecting her daughter! I say defo get your lawyers onto this. It's out of order. Why on earth is your hubby's parents on her side? X


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah we are usually pretty good about sorting out our tiffs as well. I don't like to leave the house or go to bed mad at each other because you never know what could (God forbid) happen. And thats something you'd have to live with forever:(

Anyhow yeah thats not even the half of it with this woman. She has no idea that the person she is hurting the most is her own daughter...and if she does realize that she doesn't seem to care one bit. Its so sad:( His parents have this "do anything to keep the peace" opinion about the whole thing. They will do ANYTHING for this woman if it means their granddaughter is ok. They don't realize in the process they are only hurting her. If they never let her mother fall flat on her face than my hubby and I will NEVER get custody of my stepdaughter. They do whatever she wants. She says jump and they say how high...it makes me SICK. Anyhow so they think we are over reacting and that we just need to let this pass. REALLY? You are keeping our daughter from us and we are over reacting? If we let her keep playing these games than she has all the power. She will never be punished when she does anything wrong...and she will keep doing wrong because no one puts their foot down. I'm not excited about the money this could cost...but when we are talking about a childs life I guess the skys the limit to some extent. Just a very upsetting situation:(


----------



## Mrs Q

:-( it sounds very upsetting. Something you could do without now your expecting. 

I hope it doesn't get too expensive for you especially with the LO on his/her way! Have you spoke to your mum about this? What does your hubby think about his patents taking this women's side and not supporting him? X


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah it is very uncalled for...especially at this point in life. But I guess we all have to do what we have to do. Yes I have talked to my mom about it. She backs up my hubby and I 110% and will do whatever she can to help us out. We are not suprised by his parents reaction. Sadly they have been like this since day one. They feel that the less you rock the boat the better life this little girl will have. They don't even bother to see that after the boat is rocked she could land on solid ground and be WAY better off for it. But alas what do I know? I'm just the silly step mom. UGH. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Mrs Q

Vent away! It's always best to get it out. You have your mum supporting you and your husband so that's great. I wouldn't even let his parents frustrate you. Forget them and just do what you both need to do for your family ;) 

Hope your ok! I've been having some sharp cramping /pains but I think it's growing twinges. Ever since i attended the gym for first time last friday! I'm going to cancel my gym membership and do prenatal exercise dvd and lots of dog walks. I find the gym boring now anyway! Ive been listening to Doppler and feeling baby move so i feel more better now. How are you? 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah its just hard without his parents support. Makes me feel bad for him that he has to do this with them trying to stand in the way. Oh well. 

Yeah I've been feeling crappy lately too. Got sick again today...its not an everyday thing so that sucks. I had a CRAZY bad cramp last night. Had to curl up on my side with my arm in the air and heat on my back for like 10 min before it got any better. Then my hubby came home and said "is dinner done?" UGH I wanted to smack him but I couldn't move. Well I hope we both get to feelin better!


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha I would of thrown a pillow at him or something lol!! I phoned my midwife today to ask about these sharp pains and she said sounds like growing pains, the uterus could be pressing on a nerve that's why it's sharp. As long as they aren't regular throughout the day and/or there's no bleeding I'm not to worry myself. Can't help it though. Lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I don't blame you. I was worried last night when I had my pain:( Its a scarry thing!!! All we want is for our babies to be carried to term and be healthy so just the just thought of something bad scares us! I think thats normal though...right? I mean moms job is to worry so we are just practicing being AWESOME MOMMYS!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha yeah I guess so. I'm a real worrier though. My husband jokes and says 'we're going to be in n out of hospital with everything when baby gets here' lol. I don't like to take chances haha. Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah I'm right there with you!!! I'm a worrier too so trust me I understand!


----------



## Mrs Q

Here's a picture of my bump so far! 17 Weeks and 1 Day!
 



Attached Files:







photo(80).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hollsarena

Oh my goodness you are so tiny!!! That baby must be growing vertical:) Very cute:) I popped at 13 weeks but haven't gotten too much bigger...however I'm not sure I should show you mine as it's WAY bigger than that! Have you gained any weight? (if you don't mind me asking). I haven't gained any in almost 2 weeks now. Part of me is really happy about it an then part of me is worried...lol. See I worry no matter what:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Dont be silly, show off your bump! Show me yours! I think everyone is different. I'm still working because I'm not showing a great deal. I was planning on taking early maternity at end of may but now I'm working till end of June :) I've gained 8 pounds. So just over half a stone :) I wouldn't worry about your weight gain as your body will gain weight as your needing it. X


----------



## hollsarena

Only 8 lbs and you hardly have a bump! I've gained 7lbs. So i'm in the "healthy" range...but my bump is way bigger than that. I have a pic on my phone but I'm not sure how to put it on here...Let me email it to myself and then see if I can figure this out...lol.


----------



## hollsarena

Not the best pic...its from last week so I was a few days shy of 19 weeks here.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Q

Wow. I love your bump !! Gorgeous x


----------



## hollsarena

Its so big though. Yours is so tiny and cute! I can't believe you are still working!!! I guess thats good if you chose to:) I hope you are enjoying it!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Your bump is gorgeous! Your nearly 20 weeks arent you? I hope i get More noticeable bump soon :) yeah it's ok, I don't mind working as its all extra money I guess. I'm really tired lately though and I think I need to start taking things easy. I struggle to do nothing though. Every other day I super clean! Lol I'm a clean freak so I always find housework even to everyone else my house is spotless. I have 2 small dogs to so they get a lot of attention. I guess I'll have to learn how to relax more. 

How's work been? Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yes I will be 20 weeks on Friday!!! Halfway through!!! YAY! Just ready to start feelin better. I've been so sick lately and moody too:( Oh well its worth it:) You can come to my house and clean! All I wanna do is lay around and do nothing. I'm always so tired! How do you think your dogs will do with the baby? We have two dogs too...they are medium size both around 55lbs each. I think they will be good with the baby...at least I hope they will be! I think they will be very protective though...I can't wait it will be so cute to see how they interact with my little one!

Work sucks! I'm so over it. They keep giving me more and more work to do and I keep having less and less desire to do it...lol. Not a good combo!


----------



## Mrs Q

Exciting for you! So your exactly 15 days ahead of me then as I'll be 18 weeks this Thursday. It's getting super close now to your scan isn't it! 27th and you'll know if your having a boy or girl. So exciting. 

Awww I'm the same, I can't wait to see my doggies interacting with the baby and my chihuahua will be really protective. He's so sweet though and really great with kids. My other is a pompap but she's shy and will run away if things are too chaotic lol. Cute. 

:-( well just think to your self you'll be on maternity leave soon and getting ready to welcome your little one, then work will be a distant memory :) xxx


----------



## hollsarena

If you turn 18 weeks on Thursday than you are only 13 days behind me!!! YAY!!! Yes my appt is the 27th:) CANT WAIT!!! You are the 5th...right? 

My one dog is a Rottweiler hound mix and he LOVES kids. But he always wants to be up in their face. Its like he gets so excited because its someone his size (well a new baby would be a lot smaller...lol) but its almost like he can't get enough of them. I worry he will always be in the baby's face...but I think he will learn whats ok and whats not. My other baby is an American Staffordshire Terrier and she is good with kids but shes more protective so I can see her running to me every time the baby crys...like "mom hurry come fast!!!" lol. It will be fun to see if we are right about how they deal with it:)

I'll be working right up until I'm due (or at least thats the plan) so I still have another 4.5 months. Thats ok it seems like just yesterday it was 6 months away...so it will be here before I know it. I just haven't felt good and that makes me have an even worse attitude towards work...I'm so pathetic.


----------



## Mrs Q

Morning ! it's such a beautiful day here today :) I'm in a great mood. Working later though, think this will be my last week at work as my bump is growing now hehe. How are you? Your scan this Wednesday?? So excited for you. I'm predicting you a Boy! No reason, just a feeling I've got!! X


----------



## hollsarena

Good morning:) Its beautiful here today too!!! Its been so hot lately and today is PERFECT!!! I'm glad you are in sugh a great mood!!! Thats awesome! I'm in a good mood...but it would be a great mood if I was home and not here at work. How exciting that its your last week...and exciting that your bump is growing!!! I'm doing well. Still sick of always feeling sick...but its worth it!!! Yes my scan is Wednesday!!! Only like 55.5 hours left...but whos counting?!?!?! I hope you are right that its a boy!!! However I'm honestly to the point that the thought of a little girl excites me just as much as a little boy...I just wanna know which one it is!!! AHHHHH SO EXCITED!!! I'm feeling a girl for you!!! Same as you though...I don't know why...just a feeling. Can't wait to see if we are both right!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha! Eeek.....exciting!!!!! I can't wait to find out now. I don't think in all my life I've ever been this excited!! Well maybe my wedding comes close :) 

I wonder if our predictions are right! I've been thinking boy since the beginning but just recently I think it's a girl. 

Make sure you write to me tomorrow and let me know the outcome!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

I've been asking people what they thing and I've literally gotten about 50-50 for boy v.s. girl. I'm gonna be over the moon either way I just want to know!!! I can't believe its only 29 hours away!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I agree...SO EXCITING:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Eeeeeeeek!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! What time is it where you are, do you know the time difference? I'm on GMT London x


----------



## hollsarena

It's 3pm here. I'm on Eastern Standard time.


----------



## Mrs Q

I'm 5 hours ahead of you then :) x


----------



## hollsarena

Well my appt isn't till 4pm...so that would be 9pm your time! Man I feel so sick right now:(


----------



## hollsarena

It's...A BOY!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

I knew it!!! Hehe!!! So so happy for you xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks!!! I'm so excited:happydance: Can you see the pic?!?!?! Not sure if you can make it out but he has his mouth open. You can see his little hands and a leg too!!! I'm SO IN LOVE!!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Q

Sweeeet little dude! So cute. I can see his little Face :) eeeeek so You can now decide on a name x


----------



## hollsarena

HAHAHA yeah we are still working on it!!! So someone brought to my attention how much my son and I look alike...thought it was too funny not to share:)
 



Attached Files:







sidebyside.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha!!! Love it!! Your really pretty, hope your little dude takes in your looks :) great photo! X


----------



## hollsarena

Thanks I thought it was kinda funny!!! You are too sweet:) All those kind words are gonna make me blush!!! Coming from a model thats quite a compliment! Isn't your appt thursday!?!??! You find out the gender?!?!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Yes on thursday afternoon :) eeeeeek 3 more sleeps. Have you bought any clothes for your little boy? X


----------



## hollsarena

YES!!! This weekend we spent $40 and got him enough clothes to last the first 6 months of his life!!! Some lady was selling them...three HUGE trashbags full!!! And most of them looked brand new...SO EXCITING!!! And I can't wait...I think I'm feeling a girl!!! My son also has a name now!!! Evan Milo!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Aweeeee LOVE IT! Evan Milo :) lovely. 

Wow!!!! $40 for 3 bags full. That's ace. I have a bad habit of wanting everything new lol. I've spent a fortune so far on all my baby stuff ... Oooops! Lol. I think as soon as I know sex a lot of friends will offer me clothes. 

I've had equal guesses for boy and girl. So who knows!!! Eeeek. I shall let you know Thursday!! I have no preference :) 

Xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you gone yet?!?!?! I can't wait to hear!!! I think its a girl!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so excited!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

It's a girl!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy. I'm so in love with her already. Eeek can't wait to meet our little Princess. We've named her Mia :) xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Mia...I LOVE IT!!! YAY I'm so excited for you!!! I wanna see pics:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Yes! I will have to use the laptop to load pics as don't know how to on my phone :) Will do it as soon as I can! I'm so happy ;) xxx


----------



## hollsarena

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YAY!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Baby Mia...how sweet. Does she have a middle name?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

No, neither of us have middle names so thought we'd keep it the same way  I've attached my scan pics for you to see! X
 



Attached Files:







photo(65).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









photo(79).jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0









photo(81).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hollsarena

Shes beautiful!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Thank you!! I just can't wait to meet her. Crazy thinking I have over 19 weeks to go! 

How are you? X


----------



## hollsarena

But you are over halfway done!!! I was feeling pretty good but now I'm getting a headache so thats stinky:( How bout yourself?


----------



## Mrs Q

I'm feeling really good thanks sweetie. My husband has been treating me to presents every now n then since I became pregnant, I guess to make me feel good hehe, and my latest one is a pregnancy pillow! I love it. I can finally get comfy at night :) how are you sleeping? 

Sorry to hear you have a headache :( 

Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

AWWWWW thats so sweet of him!!! I have one of those pillows and its WONDERFUL!!! Pretty sure I couldn't sleep without it! I'm doing well today!!! knock on wood I haven't gotten sick in like 5 days!!! I've still felt sick at time but haven't actually gotten sick...I'm hoping this sickness feeling is almost over!!! YAY! When I don't feel sick I LOVE being pregnant...but when I feel sick I don't enjoy it quite so much. Did I tell you that my hubby felt him kick for the first time the other night?!?!?! It was SO EXCITING! Hes getting much stronger and much more active these days!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Awe that's amazing. My husband felt mia last weekend. It's such a magically moment. DIDO bet your so excited to meet your little dude. What does your step daughter think about having a little brother? aweee I feel you because I'd hate to be feeling sick. Surely it should of died down by now!! Bless you xxxx


----------



## hollsarena

Yeah its pretty cool to feel him getting stronger and stronger!!! My stepdaughter is SO EXCITED to be a big sister!!! She wanted a little sister but says she will love her little brother just as much! Yeah I think the sickness is SLOWLY going away so that I can start to enjoy this more:) YAY!!! How are you feeling? You done working now?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Q

Yeah I've been finished work for 3 weeks now. Enjoying my relaxing time but found it so hard to settle into it at first as I like to be busy. Lol. 

Sooo happy she is over the moon with excitement. I bet she'll want to be at your house loads when he arrives. Has her mother been a bitch again?xxx


----------



## hollsarena

I'm glad you are enjoying your time off. Make sure you relax a lot...as you may not get to relax again for another 18+ years...lol. And feel free to relax some for me!!! I feel like I don't even have enough time to get things done let alone put my feet up:(

Shes gonna be such a good sister I can't wait to see her and Evan together! Yes her mom is still being a pain in the butt. In fact we are talking to a lawyer to see if we can get custody and what it would take. I don't think its going to happen because I believe you have to prove the mother unfit in 3 ways. Well I can tell you a million ways she is unfit but I'm not sure they would be good enough for the judge to see. I wish we just had to prove that she would be in a better home with us because if that was the case I could do that easy. Oh well now its a waiting game to see what the lawyer says.


----------



## Mrs Q

Oh god. I feel so bad for your step daughter who probably has her mother constantly asking about you and your husband trying to find out stuff so she can just have her nasty ways. I hope she doesn't bitch about you to her daughter. Aweee I bet your so exvited to see her with Evan. It will be so lovely and he'll be here in time for Christmas too  I'm really excited about Christmas this year. Hehe. 

Awwwe ok I'll rest for you too :) 

How's work ? X


----------



## hollsarena

UGH. I hate when I type up a whole responce and then I got timed out and its all deleted...UGH. Anyhow...Yeah I feel sorry for her too. But I just remind myself it could always be worse. At least she has a roof over her head and food on the table and and bed to sleep in and she isn't getting beat...so all in all I try to be thankful. But her mom is always telling her that I'm not her mom and I never will be and she can't do or say anything to me on mothers day because I'm nothing to her...just dumb stuff. I just wish she realized that this upsets her own daughter more than it does me...oh well.

I can't wait to see her and Evan together. They will be so cute:) I'll be lucky if I ever get to hold him when shes around...thats her little brother:)

Yes please do rest for me...I could use it!!! Work is alright...could be better but could also be worse. Lately I haven't been busy so I'm enjoying that while it lasts!!!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! Sorry it's been so long since I've been in touch, I've been very busy out with my mum and making the most of the sunshine we've been having :) 

How are you? Everything going well?? Xxx


----------



## hollsarena

Thats ok...things have been crazy here as well. I'm glad all is well!! Sounds like you've been relaxing a bit!?!?!? Thats good:) Hows baby Q doing?

All is well here.


----------



## Mrs Q

Haha yeah I really have! I'm getting into the swing of this relaxing n no working now! It was my hubby's birthday just gone and we had a lovely weekend doing things and seeing friends so it's been hectic too. I'm great thank you and baby Q is too :) how big is the bump? I've got a good size bump on me now hehe xxxxx


----------



## hollsarena

YAY I'm glad to hear all is well! I'm a little envious...wishing I could relax more! My hubbys birthday is this Wednesday!!! We arn't doing anything special. I feel bad because its the big 30!!! but we are trying to save money so I got him a car and I'm going to make him a real nice dinner! I was trying to plan him a suprise birthday party but he ruined it...UGH. Oh well. Anyhow I think my bump is HUGE:( Maybe its just me because others say otherwise...but they may just be trying to be nice...lol.


----------



## livingthelife

Hi everyone me and my hubby are ttc I am 5 days late and 18 dpo and still getting a bfn when I test.... not sure what to do I am having some feeling that I am but maybe its just my mind playing games with me :(


----------



## hollsarena

Living the life Sorry for the delay, did you ever get your BFP?!?!?!

Mrs Q where have you been? Haven't heard from you in forever. Hope all is well!


----------



## Mrs Q

Hey! Sorry, I know it's been so long :( how are you? X


----------



## hollsarena

Why the sad face? You doing ok? All is well here. Just been real tired and still getting sick from time to time...but its all worth it:)


----------



## Mrs Q

Sad face because I feel bad it's been ages!! Glad you are ok. Shame about the sickness sugar :( that's crappy. I've been really well thank you babe, just back ache kicking in now but all good. 13 weeks to go WHOOOP OOOO. You n hubby ok? 

Maybe we should message elsewhere or privately now we're 6 month pregnant and in the TTC forum because this post will keep coming up at the top in the forum page. 

Xxx


----------

